# Kois im Naturteich 2021 mit viel bepflanzter Umgebung



## Knipser (16. März 2021)

Der Frühling lässt sich nicht mehr aufhalten trotz 7° Luft u. 8,9 Wasser mit zu Heizen. Langsam aber sicher fangen die Pflanzen an zu sprießen. Wie man sieht sind Kois und Co schon recht rege bei mir, mit Füttern bin ich noch etwas sparsam, da die Pflanzen noch nicht richtig in Gang sind. So wie ich es sehe, haben es alle Tiere den Winter geschafft. Wo ich jetzt noch darauf warte, sind die __ Frösche, die ich letztes Jahr reichlich hatte. Durch den Neubau des Filtergrabens habe ich etwas bedenken. Vielleich sitzen wir nächste Woche schon am sonnigen Teich und heben Einen. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Teichfreund77 (16. März 2021)

Sag bescheid ich komme vorbei


----------



## Knipser (16. März 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Sag bescheid ich komme vorbei


Den weiten Weg möchte ich Dir nicht zumuten


----------



## Teichfreund77 (16. März 2021)

War letzte Woche in Großröhrsdorf bei der BSD zur Schulung, Landkreis Bautzen.


----------



## Knipser (17. März 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> War letzte Woche in Großröhrsdorf bei der BSD zur Schulung, Landkreis Bautzen.


Glückwunsch.  Was meinst Du mit BSD, ich lese da was von belgischen Schäferhunden Deutschland. Willi


----------



## Wachtlerhof (17. März 2021)

BSD Bildungs- und Servicezentrum GmbH


----------



## samorai (17. März 2021)

Hallo Willi!
Dein Teich sieht außerordentlich gut aus, muss ich dir lassen.

Ich mache aber auch nicht so viele "Mittelchen" rein, das habe ich mir abgewöhnt. 
Da mein Ausgangswasser sehr ordentlich ist, im Bezug auf Wasser Werte, brauche ich diese ganzen Mittel nicht. 
Auch wenn der KH Wert mal sinkt und der PH-Wert mit der ersten Fütterung steigt. 
Steigt die Wasser Temperatur pegelt sich alles wieder ein.


----------



## Knipser (17. März 2021)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> BSD Bildungs- und Servicezentrum GmbH


Beim Gogeln bin ich auf zich BSD Abkürzungen gekommen, da blickt keiner mehr durch.  Willi


----------



## Knipser (17. März 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Willi!
> Dein Teich sieht außerordentlich gut aus, muss ich dir lassen.
> 
> Ich mache aber auch nicht so viele "Mittelchen" rein, das habe ich mir abgewöhnt.
> ...


Danke Ron.  Willi


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. März 2021)

Hallo,
BSD ist ein Schulungsträger der Arbeiten unter Spannung Lehrgänge macht.
Habe einige Deutsche Bahn und  Netzbetreiber Mitarbeiter dort gesehen.
BSD steht für Bildung und Servicezentrum GmbH.

Der Panorama Blick über Dresden war sehr schön wenn man von Leipzig kommt und dann von der Autobahn über das ganze Elbtal sieht.
Ich lese gerade das du im Bergbau gearbeitet hast. dann Wohnst du wohl noch etwas Südlicher.

Ron hat recht, dein Teich sieht wirklich gut aus. Als Rentner kannst du gerne mal vorbei kommen und meinen Teich aufhübschen


----------



## Knipser (18. März 2021)

Danke, jetzt ist die Sache wohl gelöst, das Raten hat doch noch ein Ende gefunden. Mein Wohnort liegt im schönen Ruhrgebiet.  Schöne Grüße, Willi


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. März 2021)

Ok. die ganz andere Seite von Deutschland.


----------



## Knipser (7. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Koi-Liebhaber.
Schade, kein Koi-Wetter bei gerade 7° Wassertemperatur u. 5° Luft, Kois werden immer träger. Gut, dass sie schon mal 3 Tage in der letzten Woche bei warmem Wetter gefüttert werden konnten. Mein Gott, dieser April hats aber in sich, die Hagelei will einfach nicht aufhören - schaden tuts den Tieren aber nicht.  Gruß,
 Willi


----------



## JensW. (7. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Willi,

hast du das KG Rohr rechts am Zaun gestrichen? Womit? Ich habe mal eins beschichtet, das blätterte alles wieder ab.
Im ersten Beitrag des Threads hat es noch die "normale" Farbe...

Mein Teich ist noch abgedeckt, aber __ Frösche sind schon in Masse drin....


----------



## Knipser (7. Apr. 2021)

JensW. schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> hast du das KG Rohr rechts am Zaun gestrichen? Womit? Ich habe mal eins beschichtet, das blätterte alles wieder ab.
> Im ersten Beitrag des Threads hat es noch die "normale" Farbe...
> ...


Hallo Jens.
Ich habe mit weißem PVC Lack vorgestrichen und mit grünem Wasserlack nach gestrichen, bin aber kein Experte für Anstriche - wurde mir im Baumarkt vom Experten so empfohlen. Bin der Meinung, dass ich gut beraten war.   Gruß.  Willi


----------



## Witchblade (8. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Willi,

darf ich mal fragen, wie dein Teichboden aufgebaut ist? hast du da nur ne Folie drinnen? sieht auch aus wie Kies oder irre ich mich da?
hast du einen Bodenablauf oder so?

viele Dank
Viele Grüße
Nancy


----------



## Knipser (8. Apr. 2021)

Witchblade schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> darf ich mal fragen, wie dein Teichboden aufgebaut ist? hast du da nur ne Folie drinnen? sieht auch aus wie Kies oder irre ich mich da?
> hast du einen Bodenablauf oder so?
> ...


Hallo Nancy.
Der Teichboden ist ohne Bodenablauf. Auf dem Lehmboden wurde ein Schutzvlies ausgelegt, der die 1,02mm starke Kautschukfolie vor Wurzeln von unten her schützt. Der sichtbare Kies liegt lose auf der Folie. Im laufe der Jahre haben Kois u. Co dafür gesorgt, dass der Kies aus den Pflanzkübeln dorthin transportiert wurde und laufend durchgekaut wird. Teichtiefe von 95 - 135cm abfallend ca 37000 Volumen-Liter. Gefiltert wird mit einem Vliesfilter (gepumpt). Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Biko (8. Apr. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> lli


Die Sumpfdotterblumen sind die schönsten Frühlingsboten am Teich! like

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Teichfreund77 (8. Apr. 2021)

Bin etwas neidisch das bei euch im Süden schon alles so weit ist.


----------



## Knipser (8. Apr. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Die Sumpfdotterblumen sind die schönsten Frühlingsboten am Teich! like
> 
> Beste Grüße!
> Hans-Christian


Hans-Christian, ja ich schätze sie auch. Schönen Tag noch,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (8. Apr. 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Bin etwas neidisch das bei euch im Süden schon alles so weit ist.


Hallo.
Ganz so rosig ist es hier auch noch nicht, 7° ist nicht die Welt - aber es wird schon werden.  Liebe Grüße,  Willi


----------



## jolantha (8. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Willi,
ja, ich habs gesehen, es ist grün . Gefällt mir jetzt richtig gut. 
Meine Farbe muß ich so alle 5 Jahre mal nachbessern, aber das stört mich nicht .


----------



## Witchblade (8. Apr. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 222789 Anhang anzeigen 222790 Anhang anzeigen 222791 Anhang anzeigen 222790 Anhang anzeigen 222790
> Hallo Nancy.
> Der Teichboden ist ohne Bodenablauf. Auf dem Lehmboden wurde ein Schutzvlies ausgelegt, der die 1,02mm starke Kautschukfolie vor Wurzeln von unten her schützt. Der sichtbare Kies liegt lose auf der Folie. Im laufe der Jahre haben Kois u. Co dafür gesorgt, dass der Kies aus den Pflanzkübeln dorthin transportiert wurde und laufend durchgekaut wird. Teichtiefe von 95 - 135cm abfallend ca 37000 Volumen-Liter. Gefiltert wird mit einem Vliesfilter (gepumpt). Viele Grüße, Willi Anhang anzeigen 222792


Hallo Willi,
wie kommt denn das Wasser in die Pumpe? nur über einen Skimmer? oder hast du einen Schlauch der das Wasser vom Boden absaugt?
ich kenn mich da überhaupt noch nicht aus.
vielen Dank
Gruß
Nancy


----------



## Knipser (9. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Nancy.
Pumpe liegt im Teich in 50cm Tiefe auf einem Damm und fördert das Wasser über einen Schlauch zum Filter, wo das Teichwasser dann gereinigt wird. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (9. Apr. 2021)

[


jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> ja, ich habs gesehen, es ist grün . Gefällt mir jetzt richtig gut.
> Meine Farbe muß ich so alle 5 Jahre mal nachbessern, aber das stört mich nicht .


Hallo Anne.
Danke, Was mich jetzt noch stort, ist im Hintergrund der Zaun - er gibt langsam den Geist auf. Im Juli-August werd ich ihn wohl neu machen, bis dahin muss er noch halten. Alles Gute,  Willi


----------



## jolantha (10. Apr. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Im Juli-August werd ich ihn wohl neu machen,


Guck mal, wie findest Du sowas ?

https://www.1-2-do.com/projekt/motivzaun/bauanleitung-selber-bauen/19629


----------



## Knipser (10. Apr. 2021)

Danke für Deine Idee Anne. Ich mache ja vieles selbst aber einmal ist auch da bei mir die Grenze erreicht. Unsere Möbel zbs, habe ich alle selbst gebaut nebst 17 Zimmertüren im Neubau.  Aber zurück zum Zaun, da einmal die Pfähle schon stehen. sollten es schon 180x180cm fertig Elemente sein. Etwas Ruhe braucht man auch mal im Alter. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (11. Apr. 2021)

Anhang anzeigen 222897Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, um welche stengelartige Glockenblume es sich hier handelt - plötzlich will sie sich rasant vermehren? Welche Eigenschaften besitzt sie, ist sie Insekten-freundlich. Macroaufnahmen etwas unscharf, weil ohne Stativ im Regen photographiert Vielen Dank und schönen Sontag noch,  Will


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Apr. 2021)

Hi Willi,

das sind __ Bachnelkenwurz (Geum rivale). Sät sich an passenden Standorten sehr stark aus und ist zwischen höheren Uferstauden gut als robuster Bodenbdecker verwendbar. Ist auch sehr insektenfreundlich

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (11. Apr. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> das sind __ Bachnelkenwurz (Geum rivale). Sät sich an passenden Standorten sehr stark aus und ist zwischen höheren Uferstauden gut als robuster Bodenbdecker verwendbar. Ist auch sehr insektenfreundlich
> 
> MfG Frank


Frank, danke man lernt nie aus.  Gruß.  Willi


----------



## Knipser (11. Apr. 2021)

Beim  Füttern bei 3° Luft  8,9° Wasser Im 2. Bild von links, sieht man  30cm lange  __ Wimpelkarpfen auf dem Grund in 135cm Tiefe. Willi


----------



## samorai (11. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Willi!
Ich sehe viele Prachtstücke, wie groß?
Und die gelben Karaschigoi?

Denke zum nächsten WE decke ich wahrscheinlich ab und habe dann alles mehr sichtbar unter Kontrolle.

Wenn ich arbeiten am Teich verrichten muss, wie Skimmer entleeren, dann ergibt sich auch immer eine gewisse Sicht Probe aber da wird nur auf bestimmte Abschnitte geschaut, mehr geht nicht unter der Abdeckung. 
Wieviel Futter gibt es denn bei dir? 
Meine haben heute ca 200 gramm gefressen, bei einer Teich Temperatur von 13,1° in 1,3m Tiefe.


----------



## Knipser (11. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Willi!
> Ich sehe viele Prachtstücke, wie groß?
> Und die gelben Karaschigoi? 60
> 
> ...


Hallo Ron.
Seit 14 Tagen bei Ca 8° jeden 2. Tag eine Hand voll. Ich schätze mal die Größe auf 60 - 70cm. Habe sie mal im Westmarkt vor Jahren erworben (10-12cm  40€ das Stück) und was das für Rassen sind, keine Ahnung. Alles Gute Ron,  Willi


----------



## samorai (11. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Und die gelben Karaschigoi?


----------



## jolantha (12. Apr. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Etwas Ruhe braucht man auch mal im Alter.


Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Ich habe noch so viele Ideen, nur mit der Umsetzung hapert es. 
Das ist teiweise altersbedingt, aber auch durch " Rücken " , der mich doch schon sehr quält.


----------



## Knipser (13. Apr. 2021)

Hallo.
Auch der Aprilwinter kann den Frühling nicht verdrängen - langsam aber sicher kommt er. Gruß, Willi


----------



## troll20 (13. Apr. 2021)

Schade das dein ansonsten klares Wasser solch Gelbstich aufweist


----------



## Knipser (13. Apr. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Schade das dein ansonsten klares Wasser solch Gelbstich aufweist


Rene, das liegt natürlich nicht an der Kamera oder Wasser, sondern an der Person, der sie bedient. Ist aber auch reine Geschmacksache - mit einer Bildbearbeitungs-Software auch leicht zu ändern. Alles Gute,  Willi


----------



## troll20 (13. Apr. 2021)

D.h. du veränderst deine Bilder nachträglich zum Gelbstich 
Oder meinst du: du willst bestimmte Farben hervorheben und dabei wirkt das Wasser gelblich
Stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch, helf mir mal.
Ich kann nur Fotos mit dem Handy machen und das auch nur in der Automatik-Einstellung. Der Rest ist mir alles zu kompliziert.


----------



## Knipser (14. Apr. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> D.h. du veränderst deine Bilder nachträglich zum Gelbstich
> Oder meinst du: du willst bestimmte Farben hervorheben und dabei wirkt das Wasser gelblich
> Stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch, helf mir mal.
> Ich kann nur Fotos mit dem Handy machen und das auch nur in der Automatik-Einstellung. Der Rest ist mir alles zu kompliziert.


Nein, Bilder sind nicht nachträglich von mir bearbeitet - man könnte aber. Meine Aufnahmen kommen direkt als JPG Dateien aus der Kamera (weil so eingestellt), nur Row  Aufnahmen müssen nachträglich bearbeitet werden zbs mit "Adobe Photoshop" Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (15. Apr. 2021)

Hallo, nicht viel, aber langsam kommts - ganz rechts eine __ Orchideen-Primel die noch sehr zurückhaltend ist.  Gruß,  Willi


----------



## samorai (15. Apr. 2021)

Wie bluet sie?


----------



## Knipser (15. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Wie bluet sie?


Ron, leider kann ich noch kein blühendes Foto liefern, da im Februar erst gesetzt. Gekauft hatte ich 20 Pflanzen Orchideen-__ Primeln von Gärtner Wolff, dort kannst Du sie aber auch betrachten.  Gruß,  Willi


----------



## samorai (15. Apr. 2021)

Ist nicht schlimm, ein richtiger Teich Indianer kann warten.
Er hat die Gerusamkeit einer Schnecke.


----------



## samorai (15. Apr. 2021)

Die kenne ich unter den Namen Fackel __ Lilien.
Diese sind mir zu klein, ich stehe auf alles was richtige große Blüten bringt, weiß nicht warum.


----------



## Knipser (15. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Die kenne ich unter den Namen Fackel __ Lilien.
> Diese sind mir zu klein, ich stehe auf alles was richtige große Blüten bringt, weiß nicht warum.


Hallo Ron, __ Fackellilie (Liatris) ist es nicht, ist eine 30cm hohe __ Bodendecker-Pflanze fürs Feuchtgebiet, die reichlich blüht von Juni - August.  Willi grüßt


----------



## samorai (15. Apr. 2021)

Lichtlilien sehen auch identisch aus, ach egal Hauptsache es macht den Teich scheeen.


----------



## Marion412 (16. Apr. 2021)

Gerade gegoogelt,weil ich die auch nicht kannte.

Giftig, haben ein Kontaktgift 

Zur *Giftigkeit*:
__ Primeln enthalten in allen Pflanzenteilen, insbesondere jedoch im Kelch und im Blütenstiel Primin. Primin ist eines der stärksten Kontaktallergene. Insbesondere Personen, die berufsbedingt (Gärtner, Floristen etc.) häufigen Kontakt mit Primeln haben, sind diesbezüglich gefährdet.

Also auf Kleinkinder und Haustiere achten und immer Handschuhe anziehen beim Gärtnern


----------



## Knipser (16. Apr. 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Gerade gegoogelt,weil ich die auch nicht kannte.
> 
> Giftig, haben ein Kontaktgift
> 
> ...


Hallo. 
Wer so empfindlich ist, sollte jeden Ziergarten und bepflanzte Teiche fern bleiben. Die Liste der __ Giftpflanzen ist unendlich lang - selbst Rhabarber zur falschen Jahreszeit gegessen ist giftig, grüne Bohnen roh gegessen auch. Vor allen Dingen sollte man kleine Kinder nicht unbeaufsichtigt im Garten lassen. Auch gibt es eine Regel - watt der Bur net kennt, frisst er nicht. Also aufpassen sollte man schon und nicht gleich alles im Mund stecken.  Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (17. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Garten-Teichliebhaberinnen u. Liebhaber.
Rhododendren (BILD 1+2) sind auch giftig - weil ich davon nichts esse, passiert mir auch nichts. Auch die __ Sumpfdotterblume ist bedingt giftig (Bauchschmerzen + Durchfall). Sonnigen Tag wünscht Euch, Willi


----------



## troll20 (17. Apr. 2021)

Wenn es danach geht, schaut euch mal des deutschen Hauptgericht auf den Teller an.
Nein nicht das Fleisch, sondern die Kartoffel. Zur falschen Zeit geerntet und man ha ne schöne Blausäure- Vergiftung.


----------



## Marion412 (17. Apr. 2021)

Bei der Primel ist es aber Kontaktgift , es reicht schon wenn kleine Kinder sie pflügen oder anfassen, das Gift geht über die Haut.
Wenn man das weiss und vorsichtig ist, ist ja alles gut.


----------



## meinereiner (17. Apr. 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Bei der Primel ist es aber Kontaktgift , es reicht schon wenn kleine Kinder sie pflügen oder anfassen, das Gift geht über die Haut.
> Wenn man das weiss und vorsichtig ist, ist ja alles gut.



Das mit dem Primin (ein starkes Kontaktallergen https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primin) betrifft hauptsächlich (oder nur?) die Becher-Primel (wird auch Gift-Primel genannt).
Betreffend der normalen Primel (Primula vulgaris), die auch bei uns im Garten zuhauf wächst, habe ich nichts diesbezügliches gefunden.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Marion412 (17. Apr. 2021)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Das mit dem Primin (ein starkes Kontaktallergen https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primin) betrifft hauptsächlich (oder nur?) die Becher-Primel (wird auch Gift-Primel genannt).
> Betreffend der normalen Primel (Primula vulgaris), die auch bei uns im Garten zuhauf wächst, habe ich nichts diesbezügliches gefunden.
> 
> Servus
> Robert



wir sprechen hier über die Orchidee Primel im Besonderen und nicht über die normale Primel.
http://www.giftpflanzen.com/primula_vialii.html

Wollte hier keinesfalls belehrten rüberkommen, auch ich habe giftige Pflanzen im Garten z.B. Kirschlorbeer dessen Beeren auch giftig sind, aber bei mir ist eingezäunt und es gibt keine kleinen Kinder.
Mir hatte diese Orchidee Primel auch gefallen und deshalb ein wenig gegoogelt.
Da ich aber fast nie Handschuhe bei der Gartenarbeit trage und oft im vorbeigehen hier und da was abzupfe, lass ich das mal lieber bleiben. Das meiste Gift sitzt hier in der Blüte und dem Stengel.


----------



## Knipser (18. Apr. 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> wir sprechen hier über die Orchidee Primel im Besonderen und nicht über die normale Primel.
> http://www.giftpflanzen.com/primula_vialii.html
> 
> Wollte hier keinesfalls belehrten rüberkommen, auch ich habe giftige Pflanzen im Garten z.B. Kirschlorbeer dessen Beeren auch giftig sind, aber bei mir ist eingezäunt und es gibt keine kleinen Kinder.
> ...


Hallo Marion, warnen ist Dein gutes Recht von 2-3 mal anfassen wird man nicht gleich eine Allergie bekommen oder gar sterben - ist mit vielen Pflanzen so. Bergmann der mal 3 Tage Steinstaub eingeatmet hat, bekommt auch nicht gleich eine Staublunge - die Häufigkeit machts. Anders sieht es mit Wasserschierling aus, da ist Hautkontakt mit Sonneneinstrahlung nicht zu Spaßen bei Verschlucken gleich tödlich (Verbrennungen drohen).  Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Apr. 2021)

Teichfreunde hallo.
Ein Blick aus unserem Fenster, nur die unschönen Schnüre als Reiherschreck, müssen mit Angelschnüre erneuert werden. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (21. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde.
Auch die gemeine Pusteblume (Löwenzahn) mit __ Bachnelkenwurz kann sich sehen lassen - heute Morgen am Teichufer gesichtet.  Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (22. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde.
Bei mir am Teich die erste Sichtung in diesem Jahr und ich dachte schon " Geb auf ". Wo einer ist, sind auch mehrere - sagt man.  Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Biko (22. Apr. 2021)

Willi, da soll noch einer sagen, in Koi-Teichen ist kein Reptilien- und Insektenleben möglich. Bei mir kreucht und fleucht es auch überall im und am Teich 
Gruß,
Hans-Christian


----------



## Knipser (23. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde.
Das war Frosch Nr. 2, Heute gesichtet. Durch ein Umbau meines Filtergrabens im letzten Jahr, hatten sich alle __ Frösche verzogen - deswegen meine Euforie. So langsam spielt sich alles wieder ein, glaub ich.  Gruß Willi


----------



## Teichfreund77 (23. Apr. 2021)

Freue mich auch schon auf Anfang Juni, wenn vom 22:00Uhr bis ca 04:00Uhr Morgens alle im Umkreis von 400m kein Auge zu tun können.
Ich mag Sie Trotzdem.


----------



## Knipser (23. Apr. 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Freue mich auch schon auf Anfang Juni, wenn vom 22:00Uhr bis ca 04:00Uhr Morgens alle im Umkreis von 400m kein Auge zu tun können.
> Ich mag Sie Trotzdem.





Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Freue mich auch schon auf Anfang Juni, wenn vom 22:00Uhr bis ca 04:00Uhr Morgens alle im Umkreis von 400m kein Auge zu tun können.
> Ich mag Sie Trotzdem.


Hallo.
Für uns bestes Mittel zum Einschlafen - Nachtigall singt nicht besser, nur anders. Willi


----------



## Knipser (25. Apr. 2021)

Hallo.
__ Spaltgriffel-Knospe kurz vor der Blüte aber leicht lädiert vom nächtlichen Frost. Bild 2, gefüllte __ Sumpfdotterblume - ich glaub Hummeln u. Bienen stehen da nicht so drauf. Bild 3, Kirschblüte wird die kalten Nächte wohl überstehen. Kois tummeln sich in 95cm tiefe am Grund. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2021)

__ Bachnelkenwurz:
Der Neid könnt einen Fressen ...

Meiner kommt nicht und nicht in die Gänge. Aber kein Wunder, haben wir doch Frühtemp. zwischen - 1°C und 3°C, Tages-Höchstwerte von knapp 10°C.
 
Das Bild ist schon aus 2017

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (25. Apr. 2021)

Digicat schrieb:


> __ Bachnelkenwurz:
> Der Neid könnt einen Fressen ...
> 
> Meiner kommt nicht und nicht in die Gänge. Aber kein Wunder, haben wir doch Frühtemp. zwischen - 1°C und 3°C, Tages-Höchstwerte von knapp 10°C.
> ...


Helmut, habe erfahren, dass Bachnelkenwurz zu der bedrohten Wildpflanze gehört - bei mir kam sie ohne zutun an meinen Teich geflogen und vermehrt sich prächtig. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (27. Apr. 2021)

Hallo.
Bild 1, Ich frage mich, ist es eine __ Libellen- oder eine Mückenart? Bild 2, Biene bei der Arbeit an einer __ Sumpfdotterblume. Bild 3, Blüte einer Sumpfdotterblume in Nahaufnahme - alles Heute aufgenommen. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (30. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde.
Ein wunderschönes Pärchen fand ich heute Abend in unserem Teich fürs Fotoalbum - aber leider nur fürs Album. Um unseren Teich zu schonen, mussten wir uns leider trennen, schade - ich liebe diese Stockenten.  Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## jolantha (1. Mai 2021)

Willi, 
bei mir war auch ein Pärchen. Sie haben mir meine Schwimminseln komplett zerfleddert, und die Uferumrandung zerstört. 
Als dann noch ein fremder Erpel dazukam, und die anfingen sich zu prügeln, wie die Kesselflicker, hab ich alle drei verscheucht. 
Irgendwann reichts.


----------



## Knipser (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo.
Erste blühende Sumpfgladiole (__ Spaltgriffel) am Teichrand - alles andere ist noch weit zurück. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## jolantha (3. Mai 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Erste blühende Sumpfgladiole (__ Spaltgriffel) am Teichrand -


Die ist ja bildhübsch, kenne ich gar nicht , gefällt mir aber gut.


----------



## Marion412 (3. Mai 2021)

Die gibt es auch in rosa, aber meine ist lange noch nicht so weit 
    
Fotos sind vom letzten Jahr, hoffe sie kommt wieder dieses Jahr


----------



## Knipser (4. Mai 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Die ist ja bildhübsch, kenne ich gar nicht , gefällt mir aber gut.


  Habe einige dieser Pflanze im Februar gesetzt, keine Ahnung warum eine jetzt schon blüht. Laut Gärtner soll sie von Juli - November blühen. Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Anja W. (4. Mai 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Die gibt es auch in rosa, aber meine ist lange noch nicht so weit
> 
> Fotos sind vom letzten Jahr, hoffe sie kommt wieder dieses Jahr



Jetzt weiß ich endlich, wie das kleine, zarte Pflänzchen heißt, das sogar nach den ersten schwachen Frösten noch geblüht hat. 

Die Teichpfütze liegt mitten in einem Waldgebiet und dieser kleine Schatz hat sich da von selbst angesiedelt. Keine Ahnung, wo die hergekommen sein könnte.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Mai 2021)

Hi Willi,

Hesperantha coccinea sind Frühjahrsblüher und blühen in der Heimat normalerweise Oktober - Dezember/Januar, also dem südafrikanischen Frühling. So langsam bekommen einige auch mit das das hier auf der Nordhalbkugel halt das Frühjahr um 6 Monate verschoben ist (liegt aber eigentlich an den Temperaturen und der Tageslänge - manche heimiche Frühjahrsblüher, wie z.B Sumpfdotterblumen, legen im Herbst bei frühjahrsähnlichen Temperaturen/Tageslichtmenge auch oft mal ne 2. Blüte hin)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (9. Mai 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde.
Kann mir jemand sagen, was für eine Pflanze das ist - heute am Teich mehrfach gesichtet. Danke für Eure Mühe.  Willi


----------



## toschbaer (9. Mai 2021)

sollte eine
* Kuckuckslichtnelke Lychnis flos-cuculi *
sein


----------



## Knipser (10. Mai 2021)

toschbaer schrieb:


> sollte eine
> * Kuckuckslichtnelke Lychnis flos-cuculi *
> sein


Hallo toschbaer.
Danke für Deine Mühe - man lernt nie aus, schönen Tag noch.  Willi


----------



## Knipser (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde.
Vergissmeinnicht auf der Insel kommt langsam in Blühte. Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Biko (11. Mai 2021)

Die jungen Ringelnattern sind auch schon geschlüpft und fleißig auf Nahrungssuche


----------



## Knipser (13. Mai 2021)

Hallo.
__ Gänseblümchen im Rasen am Teich nicht selten aber graziös.
 Jasmin
 __ Schneeball am Zaun
  1.Orchideenprimel streckt langsam seine Knospe aus.
 Eierpflaumen-Ansatz am Baum im Garten - Frost hat denen wohl nicht geschadet.
 Schöne Grüße, Willi


----------



## Knipser (13. Mai 2021)

Hallo.
Blühende Kurkumapflanze am Teich - eigentlich eine Zimmerpflanze, kann aber nach den Eisheiligen nach Draußen. Gruß, Willi


----------



## axel120470 (13. Mai 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> __ Schneeball am Zaun


Hi Willi, das Foto ist aber nicht von diesem Jahr, oder? 
VG Axel


----------



## Knipser (14. Mai 2021)

Hallo Axel.
Alle Bilder, die ich hier zeige, sind am gleichen Tag aufgenommen. Freundliche Grüße,  Willi


----------



## axel120470 (14. Mai 2021)

Wow. Wohnst Du in den Tropen? 
Bei mir fangen die gerade erst an Blätter zu bilden.

VG Axel


----------



## Knipser (14. Mai 2021)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Wow. Wohnst Du in den Tropen?
> Bei mir fangen die gerade erst an Blätter zu bilden.
> 
> VG Axel


Vielleicht hatten wir etwas mehr Sonne in Waltrop - warum weiß sonst ich auch nicht, oder es war bei Euch noch kälter als bei uns.  Willi


----------



## Knipser (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde.
Pusteblumen ( Löwenzahn ) im Regen ( Pudelnass ).  Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (16. Mai 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde.
 Wasser-__ Iris kommt auch langsam in fahrt. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (25. Mai 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde.   Orchideenprimel    Kuckucksnelken [ATTACH    Gauklerblume  vor der Blüte     Sprudelstein in Aktion   Teichinsel mit Vergissmeinnicht
Viele Grüße, Willi   [


----------



## Chelmon1 (25. Mai 2021)

Tolle Pflanzen Willi!
Düngst Du die direkt an der Wurzel mit Düngestäbchen?

Viele Grüße,
Robert


----------



## samorai (25. Mai 2021)

Willi jetzt ziehst du aber alle Register


----------



## axel120470 (25. Mai 2021)

Sieht ganz schön gut aus Willi. Ich wollt ich wäre auch schon wieder soweit.


----------



## Knipser (26. Mai 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Tolle Pflanzen Willi!
> Düngst Du die direkt an der Wurzel mit Düngestäbchen?
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Robert


Hallo Robert.
Nein, ich dünge nicht, außer, dass ich die Karbonathärte mit Wasserwechsel u. "Teichfit" auf 8° stabil halte und ab 12° Wassertemperatur mit 5L Monat "Kanne Fermentgetreide für Edelfische" versorge - sonst nichts, außer Koifutter.  Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (26. Mai 2021)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Sieht ganz schön gut aus Willi. Ich wollt ich wäre auch schon wieder soweit.


Danke Axel. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (26. Mai 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Willi jetzt ziehst du aber alle Register


Danke Ron. Willi grüßt


----------



## Knipser (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde.         Gelbe u. __ Rote Gauklerblume   Vergissmeinnicht
Sauerstoffbildende Fadenalge
 Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (30. Mai 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde.   Kleine Petunie  Wasserschwertlilie  Mir nicht bekannt, kriechende Wildpflanze am Teich, __ Taubnessel?    __ Wasserkresse in Blüte    Elfenspiegel
 Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo Teich u. Gartenfreunde.   Am Teich u. Filtergraben tut sich was     Seerosen für 40cm Teichtiefe
 Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (1. Juni 2021)

Hallo, Teich - u. Gartenfreunde.  Azalee   Christrose noch in Blüte     __ Fingerhut kommt langsam in Blüte     gelb-__ rote Gauklerblume   Stiefmütterchen u. __ Hornveilchen      unser liebes Mädchen Polly hinterm Treppengeländer
Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## samorai (1. Juni 2021)

Hallo Willi, das ist doch ein Teich Forum, da kann man auch mal die Paddler zeigen.
Ich sehe immer "nur" Blumen, eventuell mal ein oder zwei Fotos, lässt uns an deinem Glück teilhaben. 

Ich meine so etwas :
Rasselbande beim Futter fassen .


----------



## Knipser (2. Juni 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Willi, das ist doch ein Teich Forum, da kann man auch mal die Paddler zeigen.
> Ich sehe immer "nur" Blumen, eventuell mal ein oder zwei Fotos, lässt uns an deinem Glück teilhaben.
> 
> Ich meine so etwas :
> Rasselbande beim Futter fassenAnhang anzeigen 225101.


Ron, gerade Pflanzen u. Blüten gehören zum Naturteich (wichtiger als Kois) um das Teichwasser gesund zuhalten für unsere Kois - je mehr um so besser. Ich weiß, dass Du das auch weißt. Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## troll20 (2. Juni 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Ron, gerade Pflanzen u. Blüten gehören zum Naturteich (wichtiger als Kois) um das Teichwasser gesund zuhalten für unsere Kois - je mehr um so besser. Ich weiß, dass Du das auch weißt. Viele Grüße, Willi


Ach Quark, zeig her die Fischstäbchen


----------



## Knipser (2. Juni 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ach Quark, zeig her die Fischstäbchen


Aus der Fischstäbchenfabrik          beim Füttern
 Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2021)

Hi Willi,

die unbekannte Kriechpflanze in Beitrag 96 (__ Taubnessel?) ist __ Gundermann/__ Gundelrebe (Glechoma hederacea), eine sehr weit verbreitete bodendeckende Wildstsaude

da scheint es wohl demnächst in deinem Teich ordentlich rund zu gehen, das rechte gelbe "Fischstäbchen" auf Bild 3/4 scheint einen schönen Laichansatz zu haben

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (2. Juni 2021)

Frank, danke man lernt nie aus.  Gruß,  Willi


----------



## samorai (2. Juni 2021)

Schwimmt mächtig viel Dreck oben drauf, keinen Skimmer oder nur falsch erwischt, bei Wind?
Die Paddler sehen gut aus, und das braune Wasser ist okay, bald wird es sich auch bei mir einstellen.
Ist manchmal so, vielleicht zu viel Humin .


----------



## Knipser (3. Juni 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Schwimmt mächtig viel Dreck oben drauf, keinen Skimmer oder nur falsch erwischt, bei Wind?
> Die Paddler sehen gut aus, und das braune Wasser ist okay, bald wird es sich auch bei mir einstellen.
> Ist manchmal so, vielleicht zu viel Humin .


Am gut funktionierenden Monitor kann man aber erkennen, dass es Futter ist und kein Dreck - ich schrieb ja auch, dass das Bild beim Füttern gemacht wurde. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (3. Juni 2021)

Hallo Teich u. Pflanzenfreunde.
 .   Orchideenprimel kann sich sehen lassen   __ Gänsekresse bei mir kein Unkraut am Teich   
Die immer schöner werdende Gauklerblume
Flitzer unter der Insel
 Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2021)

Hi Willi,

das eine ist aber Gänsedistel (Sonchus), keine __ Gänsekresse (Arabis) - das ist ne Cruciferae

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (3. Juni 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> das eine ist aber Gänsedistel (Sonchus), keine __ Gänsekresse (Arabis) - das ist ne Cruciferae
> 
> MfG Frank


Frank danke, Pardon habe mich verschrieben. Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. Juni 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde.
        Fadenalgen im Filtergraben geben auf, durch starken Pflanzenwuchs im Hauptteich.
Lobelia fulgens / Queen __ Victoria, heute 6 neue im Teich gepflanzt (wird 80cm hoch)
 Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (7. Juni 2021)

Teich-Freundinnen+Freunde.
    Blühende Kurkumapflanze in Teichnähe   Spatz auf den Weg zum Nest    

  Wildnelke, die Eigenwillige
 Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## PeBo (7. Juni 2021)

Hallo Willi, ich kenne die als Zitwerwurzel.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Peter


----------



## Knipser (7. Juni 2021)

Hallo Peter.
Es ist eine Indische Gewürz- u. Heilpflanze auch Gelbwurz genannt - mit Ingwer verwand. Man gewinnt einen Wirkstoff (Kurkumin), den sich Heilpraktiker zu Nutze machen, zum Beispiel Kopf-Gliederschmerzen und in Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln. Der Name " Zitwerwurzel " ist mir leider nicht bekannt, Peter. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (8. Juni 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Willi, ich kenne die als Zitwerwurzel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Peter, Willi nochmal.
 Zitwerwurzel soll eine eigenständige Pflanze sein, sehr stark mit Ingwer + Kurkuma verwand - hab es durch googeln gerade erfahren. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (9. Juni 2021)

Hallo an Alle.
 Habe heute 2 __ Störe ( Starlett ) im Teich eingesetzt je 40cm, dafür mussten 20 Goldfische gehen. Morgen werde ich mal Fotos machen, wenn ich sie erwische.
   __ Wasserkresse vermehrt sich stark    Orchideenprimel ist auch gut dabei.
Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Opa Graskop (9. Juni 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Habe heute 2 __ Störe ( Starlett ) im Teich eingesetzt


Die Idee hatte ich auch schon mal.
Bin dann aber wegen der spezifischen Haltungsbedingungen von abgekommen.
Wie löst du das? 
-Die wollen ja wohl auch im tiefsten Winter Futter. 
-Fressen nur vom Grund
und da bleibt für sie meist recht wenig übrig, da Koi und Goldi schneller sind.
-Größtes Problem in meinem Teich wär aber, das sie wohl nicht rückwärts schwimmen können.
Mein Teichufer besteht fast nur aus Pflastersteinen und da würden sie sich wohl schnell verfangen 
und nicht mehr raus kommen.
Gruß
Silvio


----------



## samorai (9. Juni 2021)

Habe ich hinter mir und bringt nicht viel.
Kriegen die erstmal mit das dass lebend Futter viel besser schmeckt, rühren manche kein Stoer Futter mehr an.
Meine Erfahrungen nach geht's die ersten zwei Jahre noch gut.
Wünsche dir viel Spaß und viel Glück mit den Paddler.


----------



## Knipser (10. Juni 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Die Idee hatte ich auch schon mal.
> Bin dann aber wegen der spezifischen Haltungsbedingungen von abgekommen.
> Wie löst du das?
> -Die wollen ja wohl auch im tiefsten Winter Futter.
> ...


Soll auch nur ein Versuch sein, wenn ich nicht zufrieden bin, kommen sie wieder raus und werde sie für die Speisekarte spenden oder im Garten ein Schlachtfest veranstalten - die Welt geht dadurch auch nicht unter. Gut, habe 70€ bezahlt die wären natürlich weg aber alles für den guten Zweck - Fehler macht man nur einmal. Wenn die keiner essen will. findet sich bestimmt ein neuer Liebhaber oder spenden kann man ja alles.  Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (10. Juni 2021)

Hallo an Alle


Hier meine neuen __ Störe ( Sterlett ) diese Flitzer waren sehr schwer zu Fotografieren - kreisen im Teich in der Runde. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Biko (10. Juni 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Soll auch nur ein Versuch sein, wenn ich nicht zufrieden bin, kommen sie wieder raus und werde sie für die Speisekarte spenden oder im Garten ein Schlachtfest veranstalten


Willi, die Idee, meine Haustiere zu verspeisen gefällt mir nicht so gut...
Aber ich kann dir einen Erfahrungsbericht geben:
Ich halte selbst seit 8 Jahren einen __ Sterlet in meinem Teich. Hier meine Erfahrungen:

- in 8 Jahren ist er von 10 auf ca. 55cm gewachsen
- Im Winter wird keinesfalls gefüttert. Auch Sterlets fahren ihren Stoffwechsel massiv herab. Sie können bei Frost sogar in eine u-förmige Froststarre verfallen, die sie völlig unbeschadet überleben. Ich stelle ab <8° Wassertemperatur die Fütterung ein.
- Im Winter zieht er im Zeitlupentempo (!) seine Kreise. Ob das - wie manchmal beschrieben - die Koi in ihrer Winterruhe stört, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, aber ich hatte keine Krankheiten oder gar Verluste bei den Koi im Winter/ Frühjahr. Mein Eindruck war/ist, dass die Koi eher unbeeindruckt davon sind.
- Sterlets nehmen ihr Futter nur vom Grund auf (was Karpfenartige in der Natur ja auch machen). Bei der Fütterung mische ich deshalb Sink- und Schwimmfutter, da bleibt für meinen Sterlet (der beim Fressen alles andere als langsam ist) immer was übrig. Ich habe gelesen, dass manche ihre __ Störe gezielt mit Rohren, die zum Teichgrund führen, füttern. Das ist bei mir nicht notwendig. Günstig ist in jedem Fall, spät abends eine kleine Portion Sinkfutter, die exklusiv dem Sterlet  gehört (er ist ja auch Nachtaktiv)
- Ein tatsächliches Problem ist der Proteingehalt des optimalen Futters. Sterlets sollten 40+% bekommen, Koi eher weniger. Ich löse dies so, dass tagsüber nur mit Koifutter gefüttert wird (also vielleicht zu wenig Proteine für den Sterlet) und in der späten Dämmerung eine gesonderte Portion mit hohem Proteingehalt nur an den Sterlet gefüttert wird. Zusätzlich sind im naturnahen Teich mit vielen Pflanzen ja ohnedies immer wieder kleiner Proteinsnacks zu finden (__ Schnecken, Jungfische, Insektenlarven, etc.)
- Mein Sterlet nimmt nur frisches Futter. Liegt es länger als 30 Minuten im Wasser, ignoriert er es.
- Fadenalgen können für junge Sterlets gefährlich werden, wenn sie sich darin verheddern und dann qualvoll ersticken. Ebenso Teichformen mit Höhlen oder "Sackgassen", aus denen der Sterlet nicht mehr heraus kommt. Sie können nicht rückwärts schwimmen. Ich habe das bei meiner Teichgestaltung berücksichtigt.
- Sterlets sind durchaus auch räuberisch und fressen auch kleine Fische, die nicht schnell genug wegschwimmen (z.B. Jungfische). Allerdings jagen sie nicht. Mein Sterlet liebt alle Schnecken und sonstiges Kleingetier, dass sich im Teich tummelt.
- Sterlets lieben strömungsreiches Wasser. Meiner "surft" manchmal regelrecht in der Strömung.
- Man sollte den Teich so gestalten, dass der Sterlet mindestens das Zehnfache seiner Körperlänge als freie Schwimmstrecke hat (Fluchtdistanz). Bei mir sind's knapp 9m.
- Mein Sterlet ist nach 8 Jahren absolut handzahm, frisst aus der Hand und lässt sich streicheln. Das ist schon etwas besonderes!
- Wichtig ist auch noch, dass der Teich nicht zu warm wird. Ich reguliere dies über die Frischwasserzufuhr und lasse den Teich nicht über 26° gehen. Ich konnte beobachten, dass Fredo (so heißt mein Sterlet) hektisch und schnell zu schwimmen beginnt, wenn das Wasser zu warm wird (>26°). Ein untrügliches Zeichen dafür, dass er zu wenig Sauerstoff bekommt.
- Sterlets sind Einzelgänger. Sie brauchen keinen Artgenossen.


Fazit: Der Sterlet gehört in den Teich und NICHT auf den Teller!!! 

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


Edit: Willi, jetzt haben wir gleichzeitig geschrieben und gepostet. Dein Foto sieht aber nicht nach einem Sterlet aus ... eher ein größeres Exemplar, vielleicht ein Amur-Stör?


----------



## troll20 (10. Juni 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Fazit: Der __ Sterlet gehört in den Teich


Und mit entsprechender Größe


Biko schrieb:


> zu warm wird (>26°).


Und entsprechender Temperatur
Also nicht in 5000 Liter Pfützen.
Sie sind auch keine __ Algenfresser. Ganz im Gegenteil, sie werden von diesen wie im Netz gefangen und erlegt.
Und am schönsten finde ich sie ganz persönlich in freier Natur, wie u.a. in der Oder


----------



## Biko (10. Juni 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und am schönsten finde ich sie ganz persönlich in freier Natur, wie u.a. in der Oder


Richtig für __ Störe. Diese werden 2-3 Meter groß und weit über 100kg schwer. Sowas passt in die wenigsten Teiche.
Meine Ausführungen haben sich auf den __ Sterlet bezogen. Der Sterlet ist die kleinste Art der Störfamilie und wird max. bis zu 1m groß. Meiner ist wie gesagt mit 8 Jahren bei gerade mal 55cm.


----------



## Knipser (10. Juni 2021)

Hallo Hans-Christian.
Du hast doch wohl nicht im ernst geglaubt, dass ich meine Fische esse - höchstens gekaufte geräucherte Forelle u. Rauch - __ Aal alles Andere aus Süßwasser esse ich sowiso  nicht. Aber jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema, Deine Erfahrungen find ich sehr gut und geben mir Mut. Genau so was Du beschreibst, hab ich es mir vorgestellt und werde es so machen. Danke für Deinen Bericht, der mir gut gefällt. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (10. Juni 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und mit entsprechender Größe
> 
> Und entsprechender Temperatur
> Also nicht in 5000 Liter Pfützen.
> ...


oder Donau.  __ Wimpelkarpfen beseitigen in richtiger Zahl die Algennetze Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (11. Juni 2021)

Hallo Teichliebhaber.
Habe mir Heute 11 __ Wimpelkarpfen in Witten gekauft, leider sind die erst 4-5cm groß. Wegen der Größe habe ich sie erst im 40cm Tiefen Filtergraben gesetzt. Im Herbst " Oktober-November " wenn sie Gewachsen sind, werden sie umgesetzt. Ich will hoffen, dass sie das alle überleben - bei so jungen Tieren kann man nichts ausschließen. Räuber sind keine drin aber __ Frösche. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (12. Juni 2021)

Hallo Teichliebhaber  Unser Teich, aufgenommen 12.06.21 um 4 Uhr 10
 Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (13. Juni 2021)

Kois beim Liebesspiel im Gestrüpp nach dem Füttern                                                           __ Sterlet in120cm Tiefe. Gruß, Willi


----------



## samorai (13. Juni 2021)

Hallo Willi!
Wenn du dein Luft Schlauch nicht so auffällig haben möchtest dann zieh einen halb/ drei viertel Zoll Rendelschlauch in schwarz über die Luft Leitung.
Der Rendelschlauch füllt sich mit Wasser und bringt die Luft Leitung zum sinken, somit wird er fast unsichtbar oder faellt nicht doll auf.


----------



## Knipser (13. Juni 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Willi!
> Wenn du dein Luft Schlauch nicht so auffällig haben möchtest dann zieh einen halb/ drei viertel Zoll Rendelschlauch in schwarz über die Luft Leitung.
> Der Rendelschlauch füllt sich mit Wasser und bringt die Luft Leitung zum sinken, somit wird er fast unsichtbar oder faellt nicht doll auf.


Gute Idee Ron, werde ich machen. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## PeBo (13. Juni 2021)

Hallo Ron, gute Idee. 
Oder eventuell so einen Spiralschlauch, dann braucht man noch nicht einmal die Anschlüsse zu demontieren.

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (13. Juni 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> dann braucht man noch nicht einmal die Anschlüsse zu demontieren.



Hmm aber von einer Seite müsste er auf/  überzogen werden.


----------



## PeBo (13. Juni 2021)

Hallo Ron, mit so einem Spiralschlauch werden normalerweise mehrere Kabel einfach „umwickelt“. Das funktioniert natürlich auch mit einem Schlauch.
Dazu braucht keine Endstelle demontiert werden!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knipser (14. Juni 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Willi!
> Wenn du dein Luft Schlauch nicht so auffällig haben möchtest dann zieh einen halb/ drei viertel Zoll Rendelschlauch in schwarz über die Luft Leitung.
> Der Rendelschlauch füllt sich mit Wasser und bringt die Luft Leitung zum sinken, somit wird er fast unsichtbar oder faellt nicht doll auf.


Ron, habe einen 1" Rendel-Schlauch 2m drüber gezogen, den ich noch hatte - funktioniert prima. Manchmal braucht man doch Denkanstöße, Danke nochmals für den Tipp.
 Gruß,  Willi


----------



## lollo (14. Juni 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Rendel-Schlauch


Moin,

was ist ein Rendelschlauch, einen Wendelschlauch kenne ich wohl, finde auch im Netz nichts zum Rendelschlauch?


----------



## Knipser (14. Juni 2021)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was ist ein Rendelschlauch, einen Wendelschlauch kenne ich wohl, finde auch im Netz nichts zum Rendelschlauch?


Es ist ein Teich-Spiralschlauch mit gewundener Metalldrahtverstärkung, der nicht schwimmt und untergetaucht bleiben soll. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## samorai (14. Juni 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> mehrere Kabel einfach „umwickelt“. Das funktioniert natürlich auch mit einem Schlauch.
> Dazu braucht keine Endstelle demontiert werden!



Habe ich nicht gewusst, Peter.  Sind die denn schwer genug um einen Luftschauch unter Wasser zu ziehen?
Der normale Rendelschlauch verfuellt sich mit Wasser und ist dann schwer genug um den Luftschauch unter Wasser und aus dem Sichtfeld zu ziehen.


----------



## PeBo (14. Juni 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Sind die denn schwer genug um einen Luftschauch unter Wasser zu ziehen?


Das kann ich nicht genau sagen, Ron. Jedenfalls, schwimmen kann der nicht. Und „befüllen“ muss man den auch nicht 
Falls das Gewicht nicht ausreichen sollte, kann man aber noch einen Metalldraht mit einwickeln 

Aber Willi hat deine Idee ja schon erfolgreich umgesetzt, und das scheint ja auch zu funktionieren 

Also alles bestens!

Gruß Peter


----------



## lollo (15. Juni 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Es ist ein Teich-Spiralschlauch


Moin Willi,

ah, diesen nennt ihr also so, nur da gibt es bei mir keine Verstärkung aus Metall, sondern diese ist aus Kunststoff.
Den Begriff Rendelschlauch konnte ich im Netz auch nicht finden, wird also ein Eigengewächs sein.


----------



## Knipser (15. Juni 2021)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin Willi,
> 
> ah, diesen nennt ihr also so, nur da gibt es bei mir keine Verstärkung aus Metall, sondern diese ist aus Kunststoff.
> Den Begriff Rendelschlauch konnte ich im Netz auch nicht finden, wird also ein Eigengewächs sein.


Hi Lollo.
 Ich meine mal gesehen zu Haben, dass im Spiralschlauch Alu-Draht verarbeitet ist - kann mich aber auch irren. Vielleicht sind noch andere User, die damit Erfahrung haben - ich bin mal gespannt. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (16. Juni 2021)

Hallo ihr Teichlieben!

  __ Blutweiderich kommt langsam in Blüte   Gauklerblume
Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (17. Juni 2021)

Hallo             Eine Seerose von 10 im Filtergraben ist heute zum Blühen aufgegangen und ich dachte die blühen erst im nächsten Jahr, weil im Februar gepflanzt - sind auch die ersten Seerosen in meinem Leben " Erfahrungen damit Null ". Habe alles nach Anleitung in Bottiche mit Lehm-Pflanzerde gepflanzt - binn gespannt ob noch welche zum Blühen kommen in diesem Jahr. Gruß,Willi


----------



## samorai (17. Juni 2021)

Das wird schon Willi , meine haben alle Lehm unter der Wurzel, sie brauchen es einfach für eine anständige Blüte.
Ach Mist, die Blüten sind schon zu.


----------



## Knipser (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo   Dass die Seerosen am späten Nachmittag zugehen, wusste ich auch nicht - man lernt immer dazu. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (18. Juni 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Das wird schon Willi , meine haben alle Lehm unter der Wurzel, sie brauchen es einfach für eine anständige Blüte.
> Ach Mist, die Blüten sind schon zu. Anhang anzeigen 225719 Anhang anzeigen 225720 Anhang anzeigen 225721


Wie lange blüht so eine Blüte in Tagen Ron? Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Marion412 (18. Juni 2021)

Meine blühen so ca.2 Tage und dann sinken sie runter . Kann natürlich auch auf die Sorte ankommen, habe bisher nur 2 verschiedene die blühen , vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und meine 2 Alba Ableger bekommen im 1.Jahr Blüten.


----------



## Knipser (18. Juni 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Meine blühen so ca.2 Tage und dann sinken sie runter . Kann natürlich auch auf die Sorte ankommen, habe bisher nur 2 verschiedene die blühen , vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und meine 2 Alba Ableger bekommen im 1.Jahr Blüten.


Hallo Marion.
 Für so einen Aufwand nicht gerade lange. Kommen denn aus einem Rhizom mehrere Knospen?  Wenn viele kämen, wäre es vertretbar.   Gruß,  Willi


----------



## samorai (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo Willi!
Wie Marion schon geschrieben hat ca 2 Tage voller Pracht.


Knipser schrieb:


> Kommen denn aus einem Rhizom mehrere Knospen?



Ja, Willi natürlich.
Je nach Größe und Alter werden es immer mehr.
Bricht das Rhizom durch das Gefäß durch kann man es abschneiden, mit Holzkohle Ruß die Wunde behandeln und schon hast du einen Ableger.


----------



## Marion412 (18. Juni 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Marion.
> Für so einen Aufwand nicht gerade lange. Kommen denn aus einem Rhizom mehrere Knospen?  Wenn viele kämen, wäre es vertretbar.   Gruß,  Willi


Dafür sind sie aber wunderschön. Ja kommen da mehrere, meine sind ja erst im 2.Sommer und noch nicht so gross.
Sie blüht auch den ganzen Sommer immer wieder.
3 Stück sind direkt ins Substrat gesetzt und nur die Alba Ableger sind im Korb mit Lehm im tiefen Bereich.
Den ausgepflanzten habe ich dieses Frühjahr jeder mal 3 Düngekegel gegönnt , hoffe die werden mal was grösser.


----------



## Knipser (19. Juni 2021)

Hallo  Ist schon der 3. Tag wo sie blüht - ob sie in den nächsten Tagen noch mal blüht " aufgeht "? Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Marion412 (19. Juni 2021)

Diese Blüte wird absinken und neue Knospen werden nachkommen .


----------



## Marion412 (19. Juni 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> HalloAnhang anzeigen 225782 Ist schon der 3. Tag wo sie blüht - ob sie in den nächsten Tagen noch mal blüht " aufgeht "? Gruß,  Willi



Hier sieht man es gut, die eine blüht , die andere ist schon durch die Wasseroberfläche und die nächste steht noch unter Wasser.


----------



## Knipser (20. Juni 2021)

Hallo     Ist schon der 4. Tag, wo sie blüht. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. Juni 2021)

Moin Willi.
Meine __ Rosennymphe blüht auch schon den vierten Tag.
  
Heute merkt man aber schon dass die Blüte bald sinken wird. Das Bild ist von gestern. Ich sitze gerade schön gemütlich, nach dem Früstück, auf dem Balkon. Deshalb habe ich kein aktuelles Bild.

Der Teich hatte gestern Nachmittag 27°C, laut Thermometer am Filer. Draußen waren es 34°C. Für die vergangene Nacht war Regen angesagt aber was war? - Kein Tropfen!!! Jetzt sind schon wieder 24C° Luft. Im Teich… s. oben.

Ich hatte es, glaube ich schon erwähnt, dass ich mir mal einen neuen TFA-Sensor kaufen muss um per APP die Teichtemperatur sehen zu können.

Schönen Sonntag für alle!

Ich gehe dann gleich mal den Garten sprengen.


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. Juni 2021)

Fertig gegossen. Teichwasser 23°C (Filterthermometer).

Schluss für heute weil Sonntag. Auch ein Rentner hat das Recht auf Sonntagsruhe!


----------



## Knipser (20. Juni 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo  Anhang anzeigen 225827  Ist schon der 4. Tag, wo sie blüht. Gruß,  Willi



Hallo Robert.
Ich sprenge schon seit 14 Tagen, jeden 2. Tag den Vor- u. Hauptgarten mit Teichwasser - heute Nacht gabs ne anständige Dusche mit Schmackes. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (20. Juni 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Fertig gegossen. Teichwasser 23°C (Filterthermometer).
> 
> Schluss für heute weil Sonntag. Auch ein Rentner hat das Recht auf Sonntagsruhe!



Bin in der gleichen Position.  Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. Juni 2021)

Hallo Willi,
auf so eine Dusche warte ich schon seit Tagen. Aber es kommt einfach nix. In meinen Tanks habe ich nur noch ca. 400 Liter Regenwasser. Wenn das weg ist mach ich auch Wasserwechsel.


----------



## Knipser (21. Juni 2021)

Liebe Teichplanschis.      Am 5. Tag scheint die Seerosenblüte wohl wegzutauchen. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (22. Juni 2021)

__ Blutweiderich blüht
 Heute Abend beim Füttern. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (23. Juni 2021)

An die Seerosenlieblinge.
  Sie wird heute noch aufgehen meine erste Rot-Weiße, wenn sie aufgegangen ist, mache ich noch ein Foto von der. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (23. Juni 2021)

Hallo Seerosen-Liebende.
  Unsere Seerose " __ Attraction " ist heute noch aufgegangen. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## samorai (23. Juni 2021)

Hallo Willi!
Seerose Black Prinzess für Wasser Tiefe um die 0,6 m auch ein Hingucker.  
Auf der Koi Messe 2019 oder 18 in Paaren / Glien entdeckt.
Gesehen, verliebt und gekauft.

Alle aus dem Berliner Raum Treffen uns da und checken die Lage. Ein  Mitbringsel hat fast jeder in der Tasche, ob Fisch, Technik oder Pflanze.
Leider hat uns "Corona" die letzten zwei Jahre einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
Eventuell haben wir im nächsten Jahr mehr Glück, irgendwas kann Man / Frau immer gebrauchen.


----------



## Knipser (23. Juni 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Willi!
> Seerose Black Prinzess für Wasser Tiefe um die 0,6 m auch ein Hingucker. Anhang anzeigen 226006
> Auf der Koi Messe 2019 oder 18 in Paaren / Glien entdeckt.
> Gesehen, verliebt und gekauft.
> ...



Sehr schön, Ron  - gefällt mir.  Willi


----------



## Knipser (27. Juni 2021)

Hallo Teichlieblinge.
         Im Filtergraben blühe 2 Seerosen    Beim Füttern. Liebe Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Biko (27. Juni 2021)

Habe in einem FB Forum gerade eine Diskussion, in der sehr vehementen von den Admins erklärt wird, dass Koi im Naturteichen nicht funktionieren.
Schön, dass es hier im Forum Gegenbeispiele gibt!


----------



## troll20 (28. Juni 2021)

Da hat der Günter nicht unrecht. Aber liegt halt auch voll daneben.
Man kann einen Naturteich genauso gut Managen wie einen Koipool. Nur braucht es halt viel mehr Köpfchen und manchmal auch mehr Pflegeaufwand. Man kann aber andersrum auch einen Koipool zu einer Bakterien- Brutstätte machen.
Und geiz is geil regiert mit den oberschlauen.


----------



## Knipser (29. Juni 2021)

__ Blutweiderich am Teich in voller Blüte - da freuen sich Hummel, Bienen und CO. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (1. Juli 2021)

Hallo Naturfreunde              Beim morgendlichen Füttern.
 Es grüßt,  Willi


----------



## jolantha (1. Juli 2021)

Willi, ich glaube, da haben wir die gleiche Wellenlänge, mit dem Wildwuchs


----------



## Knipser (1. Juli 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Willi, ich glaube, da haben wir die gleiche Wellenlänge, mit dem Wildwuchs


Anne, ich signiere das, finde Deine Anlage auch toll - Nanatur hat es nötig.
 Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. Juli 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde.               __ Laube am Teich im neuen Glanz. Gruß,  Willi.
__ Rohrkolben noch unreif.


----------



## samorai (5. Juli 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> __ Rohrkolben noch unreif.



Hast du sie geraucht?


----------



## Knipser (5. Juli 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hast du sie geraucht?


Ron, Du Witzbold hast Recht, ich habe danach vom Himmel geträumt, der so nah war. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (10. Juli 2021)

Ihr Teichlieben.
         
Kois beim __ Wasserkresse:                     __ Blutweiderich in voller Blüht
fressen.
 Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (10. Juli 2021)

Hallo, kann mir Jemand sagen, was da im Teich ran wächst und wahrscheinlich bald blühen wird? Danke, Gruß,  Willi
,


----------



## Knipser (10. Juli 2021)

Beim Füttern             Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (11. Juli 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir Jemand sagen, was da im Teich ran wächst und wahrscheinlich bald blühen wird? Danke, Gruß,  Willi
> ,Anhang anzeigen 226563 Anhang anzeigen 226562


 

An die Experten
      
      Gestern                         Heute            (gleiche Knospe). Könnte das eine
__ Schwanenblume sein, ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher? Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## feengarten (11. Juli 2021)

Hallo ist eine __ Schwanenblume sieht bei mir auch so aus


----------



## Knipser (11. Juli 2021)

feengarten schrieb:


> Hallo ist eine __ Schwanenblume sieht bei mir auch so aus


Hallo, geahnt hatte ich es ja, Danke.  Willi


----------



## Knipser (12. Juli 2021)

Hallo Pflanzenfreunde.
Leide bin ich kein Botaniker und hätte gern gewusst, was das für eine Pflanze ist - ist die wohl eine Schafgabe?
    Schonmal Danke, Gruß Willi


----------



## PeBo (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo Willi, PictureThis sagt, es ist eine Sumpfschafgarbe:
  

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knipser (13. Juli 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Willi, PictureThis sagt, es ist eine Sumpfschafgarbe:
> Anhang anzeigen 226674
> 
> Gruß Peter


Hallo Peter, Danke! Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Knipser (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo, habe da noch eine Pflanze am Teich entdeckt, die ich nicht kenne - kann mir jemand sagen wie sie heißt?
  Sie ist noch in Knospe.
Danke,  Willi


----------



## axel120470 (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo Willi,
das müsste ein „gewöhnlicher __ Wasserdost“ sein

Gruß Axel


----------



## feengarten (13. Juli 2021)

Hi 
__ Wasserdost gibt es da verschiedene weil meiner über 2 Meter hoch ist


----------



## feengarten (13. Juli 2021)

Hi darf ich hier auch eine pflanzen App empfehlen


----------



## Knipser (13. Juli 2021)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> das müsste ein „gewöhnlicher __ Wasserdost“ sein
> 
> Gruß Axel


Danke Axel.
Willi


----------



## Knipser (13. Juli 2021)

feengarten schrieb:


> Hi darf ich hier auch eine pflanzen App empfehlen


Ja sicher, immer her damit.
Willi


----------



## feengarten (13. Juli 2021)

Die App PlantNet ist kostenlos und findet (fast) jede Pflanze auch nur durch Blatt oder Blüte Probier mal aus 
Gruß Andrea


----------



## Knipser (14. Juli 2021)

Hallo, nach meiner Messung ist bei mir 70mm Regen gefallen - der Teich ist randvoll noch regnets, bei Überlauf kann ich am Filter Wasser in die Kanalisation ablassen.
  Noch ist alles im grünen Bereich, dafür habe ich vorgesorgt, Wasser nachhärten musste ich auch so, dass es bei KH 9° bleibt.
 Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (14. Juli 2021)

Hallo, es regnet Bindfäden und das schon 
1Stunde lang - jetzt muss ich raus den Teich entlasten er läuft über,
 muss jetzt den Schieber am Filter öffnen und 500L oder mehr ablassen.
 Gruß,  Willi           17 Uhr 22


----------



## Opa Graskop (14. Juli 2021)

So unterschiedlich iss dit.
Du öffnest den Schieber zum Wasser ablassen, ich hab gerade das Ventil um Wasser zulaufen geöffnet


----------



## Knipser (14. Juli 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich iss dit.
> Du öffnest den Schieber zum Wasser ablassen, ich hab gerade das Ventil um Wasser zulaufen geöffnet


Tue nicht zu viel rein, der Regen kommt zu Euch rüber. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## samorai (14. Juli 2021)

Es geht nicht um den Regen, es geht um den KH- WERT.
Regen ist destilliertes Wasser und bringt keine Verbesserung für die Wasser Werte,im Gegenteil.


----------



## axel120470 (14. Juli 2021)

Und bei uns geht die Welt unter . Da ich beim Energieversorger arbeite wird das ne lange Nacht


----------



## Knipser (15. Juli 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den Regen, es geht um den KH- WERT.
> Regen ist destilliertes Wasser und bringt keine Verbesserung für die Wasser Werte,im Gegenteil.


Ron, fast destilliertes Wasser, es ist nämlich schwefelhaltig (saures Wasser), wird aber auch in Spuren von Pflanzen gebraucht. Willi


----------



## Knipser (15. Juli 2021)

Hallo Bienen u. Hummelfreunde.
         
 Honigsammler u. Bestäuber an der Bienenweide " __ Blutweiderich ". Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (16. Juli 2021)

Hallo.
         
                Beim füttern am Abend, und                                                                                                                                    Filtergraben
           Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## samorai (16. Juli 2021)

Ich stelle hier auch mal ein paar Fotos ein, damit die User auch mal etwas anderes sehen.
                  ja das ist leider leer weil sie auf der anderen Seite sind


----------



## Knipser (16. Juli 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich stelle hier auch mal ein paar Fotos ein, damit die User auch mal etwas anderes sehen.
> Anhang anzeigen 226791 Anhang anzeigen 226792 Anhang anzeigen 226793 Anhang anzeigen 226794 Anhang anzeigen 226795 Anhang anzeigen 226796 Anhang anzeigen 226797 Anhang anzeigen 226798 Anhang anzeigen 226799 ja das ist leider leer weil sie auf der anderen Seite sind




Ja sicher, immer her damit.  Gruß, Willi


----------



## samorai (16. Juli 2021)

Danke Willi!


----------



## Knipser (17. Juli 2021)

Hallo Teich Feierfreundinnen u. - freunden.
  Geburtstagsfeier mit Teichfreundinnen u. - freunden
und Hund " Polly ".
Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (18. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen.
 
Stammhortensie, 1,90m hoch. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Juli 2021)

An die Seerosenliebhaber.
  Gruß,  Willi
 Mal was anderes, eine Weiße die auf Sonne wartet um sich ganz zu öffnen.


----------



## Knipser (21. Juli 2021)

Hallo.
Ein alter Zaun hinterm Teich wurde abgerissen - er war marode. Der Neue wird Samstag in angriff genommen - bis dahin nur Vorbereitungen ( entfernen Sträuchern, rund 30m sind zu Verlegen.
Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (21. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen.

            
__ Schwanenblume fängt an zu           Seerose ist heute ganz aufgegangen.    Zaunsetzvorbereitung abgeschlossen
               blühen.                                                                                               
Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (22. Juli 2021)

17:5 Uhr / PH / 7,77
 Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (24. Juli 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> An die Seerosenliebhaber.
> Anhang anzeigen 226904 Gruß,  Willi
> Mal was anderes, eine Weiße die auf Sonne wartet um sich ganz zu öffnen.


Hallo.
4Tage hat sie geblüht, Heute hat sie den Geist aufgegeben.
Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (25. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen.
Unser neuer Zaun hinter dem Teich, nimmt langsam Gestallt an - gute 15m sind noch zu verlegen.
Pfosten müssen einzeln einbetoniert werden.
 
 Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (25. Juli 2021)

*Sieht doch schon gut aus.*


----------



## lollo (25. Juli 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Unser neuer Zaun hinter dem Teich,


Moin,

Willi, warum stehen da denn zwei Zäune?


----------



## Knipser (25. Juli 2021)

Moin Lollo.
Ein 40 Jahre alter Zaun vom Nachbar, der langsam den Geist aufgibt und er ist nicht mehr Kindersicher. Habe Angst, dass sie bei mir im Teich fallen, der gleich dahinter ist. Der neue Zaun ist 180cm hoch.
 Gruß,  Willi


----------



## lollo (25. Juli 2021)

Ok, hat er sich wenigstens am neuen Zaun beteiligt.


----------



## Knipser (25. Juli 2021)

lollo schrieb:


> Ok, hat er sich wenigstens am neuen Zaun beteiligt.


Nein, möchte ich auch nicht - mir ist der Nachbarschaftsfrieden viel wichtiger.
 Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (26. Juli 2021)

Hallo Seerosenfreunde/innen.
  Seerose " __ Attraction " - jetzt kommen sie richtig, eine nach der Anderen und
 die erst im Frühjahr im Filtergraben gepflanzt. Absolut meine Favoriten. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (26. Juli 2021)

Hallo.

   Über die Hälfte vom Zaun, der 1,80m hoch x 30m lang  ist, ist schon verlegt. 2-3 Tage noch, könnten wir fertig
  werden. Das war und ist eine mühselige Arbeit. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Ecki Holo (26. Juli 2021)

@Willi, Hauptsache keinen Stress mit dem Bauamt wegen der Höhe und Länge des Sichtschutzes


----------



## Knipser (26. Juli 2021)

Ecki Holo schrieb:


> @Willi, Hauptsache keinen Stress mit dem Bauamt wegen der Höhe und Länge des Sichtschutzes


HALLO ECKI:
Keine Bange, bei uns sind 2m zulässig, er ist aber nur 1,80m hoch. Sträucher dahinter vom Nachbar sind teilweise 2,50m hoch aber bei uns herrscht Nachbarschaftsfrieden das mag bei Dir wohl anders sein. Willi


----------



## Ecki Holo (26. Juli 2021)

Freut mich zu hören hier in so auch 2m aber nur für eine Länge von 5 Metern


----------



## Knipser (27. Juli 2021)

Ecki Holo schrieb:


> Freut mich zu hören hier in so auch 2m aber nur für eine Länge von 5 Metern


Gott sei Dank wohne ich nicht in Deiner § Stadt. Willi


----------



## lollo (27. Juli 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> mir ist der Nachbarschaftsfrieden viel wichtiger.


Moin Willi,
eben, jetzt siehst du den Nachbarn wenigstens nicht mehr.


----------



## Knipser (27. Juli 2021)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin Willi,
> eben, jetzt siehst du den Nachbarn wenigstens nicht mehr.


Doch Lollo, wir sehen uns noch, durch Ritzen und Hochstand - wenn Du den Hochstand sehe willst, lichte ich Dir den ab. 
 Viele Grüße,  Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 27. Juli 2021

  __ Schwanenblume mit Vogelfutter am Stiel.
Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (29. Juli 2021)

Hallo Seerosenfreunde/innen.
       

24 Seerosen, die ich in diesem Jahr gepflanzt habe, blühen mit mal 4 Stück im Filtergraben.
 Da ist die Freude natürlich groß
 Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (29. Juli 2021)

Hallo Freunde/innen.    
 Wieder eine abendliche Fütterung und das grüne Rohr kommt wieder fast unsichtbar am alten Platz.
" Wochenendarbeit "Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (1. Aug. 2021)

Am 1. August 2021 aufgenommen. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (1. Aug. 2021)

Bei uns am Teich.
    
Gauklerblüten in mehreren Farben
  
Wilde __ Nelke
 Heute abgelichtet. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (3. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Naturfreunde
    
Blütendolde der __ Schwanenblume            Eine gesunde Dolde, die langsam verblüht.
hat keine Chance auf zugehen - den
Meisen freuds.
Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (3. Aug. 2021)

Sauerstoffmessung 18 Uhr 30 im Hauptteich + Filtergraben.
 9,11 mg
98,20%
18,5°
PH 7,51
 filtergraben.
  
 Gruß, Willi


----------



## samorai (3. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Willi!
Warum ist es einmal in Prozent gemessen und einmal in mg pro L.
Soll es heißen % entspricht mg/ L?
Und dann dieser Wert 9.11mg....... pro Liter?
Der Wert taucht nicht bei der Messung auf?
Loese das mal auf.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 3. Aug. 2021

Also mit dem frisch kalibrieren Gerät zeigt es einen ganz anderen Wert an, komisch?
Messe an der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Knipser (3. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Willi!
> Warum ist es einmal in Prozent gemessen und einmal in mg pro L.
> Soll es heißen % entspricht mg/ L?
> Und dann dieser Wert 9.11mg....... pro Liter?
> ...


Hallo Ron.
Ich fotografiere mal eine Tabelle - hoffe Du kannst sie vergrößern.
ZUM Beispiel: Bei18° Wasser und 9,18mg Sauerstoffgehalt, liegt die Sättigung bei 100%.
Alles was über 100% liegt, ist eine Übersättigung. Das passiert wenn Du viel sauerstoffbringende Pflanzen unter Wasser hast. Ich hoffe Dir das verständlich rübergebracht zuhaben. Schau Dir mal die Tabelle genau an. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## samorai (3. Aug. 2021)

So, Versuch :
Habe mal kurz die O2 Zufuhr abgeschaltet. 
Wert lag bei 55 %,sonst bei 100% bzw darüber , aber mehr wie 100% zeigt es nicht an. 
Muss ehrlich sagen1 "Kacke". 
Wenn ich von den komischen Wert von 31,8mg / l ausgehe ist es viel zu viel. 
Morgen probiere ich mal Wasser tiefer einzufangen, mal sehen was dann heraus kommt.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 3. Aug. 2021

Nächster Versuch :
Habe den dazu gehörigen Becher auf Armlaenge unter getaucht, aufgesteckt und gewartet bis sich der Wert nicht mehr verändert. 
Das waren dann 8,3 mg/l. 
Der Wert ist wesentlich besser und zu glauben. 

Typisch deutsches Produkt, Gebrauchsanweisung aber  nur in englisch. 

Okay Fehler erkannt und behoben.


----------



## Knipser (3. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> So, Versuch :
> Habe mal kurz die O2 Zufuhr abgeschaltet.
> Wert lag bei 55 %,sonst bei 100% bzw darüber , aber mehr wie 100% zeigt es nicht an.
> Muss ehrlich sagen1 "Kacke".
> ...


Ron, womit misst Du denn? Im Normalfall wirst Du 31mg/L nie erreichen - selbst bei 4° Wassertemperatur und100% Sauerstoffsättigung, sind es gerade 12,70mg/L. Bei leichter Strömung ist der Sauerstoffgehalt im Teich überall gleich. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (4. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Willi!
> Warum ist es einmal in Prozent gemessen und einmal in mg pro L.
> Soll es heißen % entspricht mg/ L?
> Und dann dieser Wert 9.11mg....... pro Liter?
> ...


Hallo Ron.
Dein Gerät scheint irreparabel zu Messen, wahrscheinlich falsch kalibriert. Leider kenne ich dein Gerät nicht, sonst könnte ich mehr dazu sagen. Speziell bei den O2 Messgeräten kann man ein Vermögen ausgeben, ehe man zufrieden ist - schon bei den Handhabungen zum Beispiel: das eine Gerät wo die Sonde 24 Stunden gewässert werden muss ehe man kalibrieren kann, beim Anderen 5 Minuten lang im Teichwasser geschwenkt werden muss. Gutes Messgerät sollte alles in 2-3 Minuten erledigt haben aber auch diese Zeit wird benötigt um sich mit der Wassertemperatur anzupassen. Was bei den Sonden zu beachten ist, Elektrolytstand und bei der Optischen feucht halten mit destilliertem Wasser. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## samorai (4. Aug. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Dein Gerät scheint irreparabel zu Messen, wahrscheinlich falsch kalibriert.


Nein, es zählt ab ca 31 mg /l runter und ist bei 8,3 mg / l stehen geblieben. 
Dieser Wert ist dann okay bei ca 20°C Wasser Temperatur.


----------



## Knipser (4. Aug. 2021)

PH Wert Teich   Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. Aug. 2021)

Liebe Teichfreunde/innen    7 Uhr30
Meine morgendliche O2 Werte mg/l+% , im Teich.
PH 7,92
 Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Nein, es zählt ab ca 31 mg /l runter und ist bei 8,3 mg / l stehen geblieben.
> Dieser Wert ist dann okay bei ca 20°C Wasser Temperatur.


Ron, ist doch schön, wenn Du damit klar kommst. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. Aug. 2021)

Mittags beim Grundfüttern.  Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (6. Aug. 2021)

Hallo.

O2 Werte, 18 Uhr 30. Bin mit den Werten nicht ganz zufrieden. 150 Goldfische
 von ca 200 müssen noch raus, um Sauerstoff wieder zu Erhöhen. Heute wars
vom Wetter grau in grau mit viel Regen. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (8. Aug. 2021)

Hallo.
   
Am 8.8.21,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (8. Aug. 2021)

Hallo
     
 Da braut sich noch einiges
zusammen, glaub ich - mein Teich
 könnte es gebrauchen. Gruß,  Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 8. Aug. 2021



Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Da braut sich noch einiges
> zusammen, glaub ich - mein Teich
> könnte es gebrauchen. Gruß,  Willi


  
Und dann kam es wie es kommen musste,
ein 15 minütiger Guss wie selten. Willi


----------



## troll20 (9. Aug. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Anhang anzeigen 253865 Anhang anzeigen 253866
> Am 8.8.21,  Willi


Sind bei euch schon die Volfrostidas eingezogen?
Hier aktuell Wassertemperatur 22,4 und Luft 24,2. Kein Scherz


----------



## Knipser (9. Aug. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sind bei euch schon die Volfrostidas eingezogen?
> Hier aktuell Wassertemperatur 22,4 und Luft 24,2. Kein Scherz  geben


Rene, das kann man wohl laut sagen - Wochenende solls 30° geben, bin mal gespannt. Gruß,  Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 9. Aug. 2021

Hallo.
 
 Mein 1. Sommerschnitt, an einigen
Stellen ist der __ Blutweiderich schon
verblüht - wächst aber sofort wieder nach.
Seerosen im Filtergraben bekommen 
wieder mehr Licht. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (9. Aug. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sind bei euch schon die Volfrostidas eingezogen?
> Hier aktuell Wassertemperatur 22,4 und Luft 24,2. Kein Scherz


 
Tja Rene, mit Aprilwetter kann ich
schon dienen. Bei uns war der Regen nur
ein Streifschuss aber hier in Richtung
 Dortmund ( 10km ) muss es wohl heftig
gewesen sein. Verrücktes Wetter.  Willi


----------



## samorai (9. Aug. 2021)

Meine Devise :
Schneide alles ab was ins Wasser fällt, auch wenn es manchmal radikal ist oder aussieht. 
Aber das hilft auch für den Teich.


----------



## Knipser (10. Aug. 2021)

Es scheint so, als ob bei den __ Gauklerblumen  so langsam der Herbst eintritt - oder liegst am Wetter?
   
Bei den Seerosen gehts noch richtig zur Sache. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (10. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Meine Devise :
> Schneide alles ab was ins Wasser fällt, auch wenn es manchmal radikal ist oder aussieht.
> Aber das hilft auch für den Teich.


Da gebe ich Dir recht Ron, alles was im Wasser verrottet belastet und was nachwächst entgiftet das Wasser. Nur schnellwachsende Pflanzen halten das Teichwasser gesund - zum Beispiel __ Wasserkresse wächst sehr schnell, nimmt es überhand, öfter mal einkürzen. Auch __ Blutweiderich, wenn er verblüht ist, einkürzen er wächst schnell wieder nach - das tut dem Wasser gut. Pflanzen und Wurzeln geben Stoffe ab, die für das Leben im Wasser gebraucht werden. Keine bange wenn mal ein Blatt im Wasser verrottet, Pflanzen holen sich die Nährstoffe wieder wenn genügend da sind. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (11. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Froschliebhaber/in.
      Hier
                                                                                                                 bleiben wir, "Quak"
Zwei die sich mögen - Hochzeit erst im nächsten Frühling, für dieses
Jahr haben wir unsere Pflicht getan. Quaken tun wir auch nicht mehr,
weil ausruhen angesagt ist. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (13. Aug. 2021)

Hallo.
           
Beim Filtergraben-Rundgang heute Morgen.                       Der Tarnungskünstler-Frosch
 Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## jolantha (13. Aug. 2021)

@Knipser ,
Deine dunkelrote Seerose ist ja ne Wucht


----------



## Knipser (13. Aug. 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> @Knipser ,
> Deine dunkelrote Seerose ist ja ne Wucht


Danke Anne, sie nennt sich " __ Attraction "; die Weiße nennt sich " Pöstlingberg / Gladstoniana ". Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Knipser (14. Aug. 2021)

Hallo.
          Oh, Orchideenprimel legt nochmal nach.
Kois großer Hunger lässt nach 
bei ca  19° Wassertemperatur, komisch.


----------



## Knipser (14. Aug. 2021)

Liebe Froschfreunde/dinnen.
   
Gern hätte ich gewusst, zu welcher
Gattung diese 3 __ Frösche gehören
Ist da wohl ein Pärchen dabei?
Mein Wissen reicht da nicht aus.
Danke schon mal, wenn es jemand
weiß. Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Knipser (15. Aug. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Liebe Froschfreunde/dinnen.
> Anhang anzeigen 254072 Anhang anzeigen 254071
> Gern hätte ich gewusst, zu welcher
> Gattung diese 3 __ Frösche gehören
> ...


Kein Froschkenner hier? Willi


----------



## lollo (15. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Willi,

dann schau mal hier:  Klick mich


----------



## Knipser (15. Aug. 2021)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> dann schau mal hier:  Klick mich


Na also, Danke Lollo, guter Tipp. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (16. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Koi-Teichfreunde/dinnen.
Heute Morgen am 16.08., Hungerleider bei der Arbeit - Fresslust ist ungebremst.
          
Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Knipser (18. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Seerosenfreunde/Dinnen.
         
 Ist schon Hebst oder wittern die noch Regen haben sie das ganz Öffnen schon eingestellt bei etwas
Sonne? Um 13 Uhr abgelichtet, Wasser 18,5°, Luft 22°
 Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2021)

Hallo.         
 Heute Morgen beim Füttern im Regen
Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2021)

Der Regen hat uns voll im Griff
19 Uhr. Willi


----------



## Knipser (20. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Teich + Aquarien Liebende.
          
                                                          Mein 800Liter Becken.
Willi


----------



## Knipser (20. Aug. 2021)

Kaulquappen-Liebhaber.
         Übeltäter Eltern.
 Ist schon interessant, wie sich Quappen entwickeln.
 Kommt man zu nah mit dem Fotoapparat ran, schwups
sind sie ins Wasser. Hilfe, mein Filtergraben ist voll davon,
freu. Ich schätze, die Meisten werden abwandern. Nur
mit guter Monitor-Vergrößerung erkennbar. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (21. Aug. 2021)

Willi


----------



## Knipser (23. Aug. 2021)

Hallo.
Meine Fotoausbeute heute Mittag bei den Seerosen.
     
Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (23. Aug. 2021)

Lobelie, heute Abend   __ Blutweiderich blüht noch.
        Willi


----------



## Knipser (25. Aug. 2021)

Hallo.
   
Lobelie "Fulgens": Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Aug. 2021)

Hi Willi,

oben deine Symphyosodon hätte ich die letzen drei Sommer auch im Gartenteich unterbringen können (2018; 2019; 2020 kam der zwischen Ende Mai/Oktober wochenlang auf 28-30 Grad+  ) Und dieses Jahr die Wassertemperaturen im sommerlichen Teich, haben net Mal die Temperatur meines Westafrikabecken mit seinen 23 Grad erreicht

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (27. Aug. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Teich + Aquarien Liebende.
> Anhang anzeigen 254225 Anhang anzeigen 254226 Anhang anzeigen 254227 Anhang anzeigen 254229Anhang anzeigen 254230
> Mein 800Liter Becken.
> Willi


Anhang anzeigen 254228 Sonne versteckt sich hinter der Wolke. Willi


----------



## Knipser (30. Aug. 2021)

Nach langer Zeit, __ Spaltgriffel wieder in Anmarsch.   

Lobelie                                                  Willi


----------



## anticucho (30. Aug. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Habe in einem FB Forum gerade eine Diskussion, in der sehr vehementen von den Admins erklärt wird, dass Koi im Naturteichen nicht funktionieren.
> Schön, dass es hier im Forum Gegenbeispiele gibt!
> Anhang anzeigen 226146


die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich auch in Koi-Foren machen müssen, diese Hardcore-Koianer sind imho sehr intollerant. Alles andere außer ihren sterilen, potthässlichen Schwimmbecken mit 0 Algentoleranz, minimum 4x am Tag füttern gilt schon als Massakrierung des heiligen Kois, der ohne ihr zutun sofort tot umfallen(schwimmen) würde...

Dieser Thread gefällt mir zur Inspiration sehr gut! 

Ich nutze übrigens zur Pflanzen-Erkennung die app "PictureThis" - man wird zwar ständig zur Bezahlung genervt, kann man aber wegklicken und ist (bisher) gratis. Evtl kennt jemand ja noch eine andere/bessere App


----------



## Knipser (31. Aug. 2021)

In 110cm Tiefe
      
   
Willi


----------



## Knipser (31. Aug. 2021)

Kois beim Füttern.
         
Wimpel-Karpfen U. Stör "__ Sterlet" in 95cm Tiefe.  Willi


----------



## toschbaer (31. Aug. 2021)

JO Willy,
wenn Du mehr Wasserwechsel machen würdest,
hättest der Teich schönes Wasser


----------



## Knipser (1. Sep. 2021)

Willi


----------



## Knipser (1. Sep. 2021)

Ja sie blühen noch.
Willi


----------



## Knipser (2. Sep. 2021)

PH, in 5cm Tiefe,                                                     O2 Werte 14 Uhr 15 in 95cm Tiefe
Willi


----------



## anticucho (2. Sep. 2021)

sollte man den pH Wert nicht immer abends messen? Welche Werte sind Bild 2 & 3?


----------



## Knipser (2. Sep. 2021)

anticucho schrieb:


> sollte man den pH Wert nicht immer abends messen? Welche Werte sind Bild 2 & 3?


Warum? Ich kann ihn immer messen. Willi


----------



## anticucho (2. Sep. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Warum? Ich kann ihn immer messen. Willi


Weil er über den Tag schwankt. Auf der Anleitung meines pH-Senkers stand auch geschrieben, dass man zur Bestimmung der Dosis immer abends testen soll (schätze mal, da ist er am höchsten)

aber gerade gekugelt:

Da der pH-Wert im Teich natürlicherweise schwankt, sollte man morgens, mittags und abends einen Test machen und aus den drei Resultaten einen Durchschnitt ermitteln. Auch wer seinen Teichwasser pH-Wert korrigieren muss, sollte regelmäßige Messungen zur Kontrolle der Maßnahmen durchführen.

Wenn früh morgens der PH-Wert relativ niedrig ist (PH 7-8) und abends relativ hoch (PH 8-9) dann funktioniert die Teichumwelt, die Pflanzen können gut wachsen und das Wasser ist klar.


----------



## Knipser (2. Sep. 2021)

anticucho schrieb:


> Weil er über den Tag schwankt. Auf der Anleitung meines pH-Senkers stand auch geschrieben, dass man zur Bestimmung der Dosis immer abends testen soll (schätze mal, da ist er am höchsten)
> 
> aber gerade gekugelt:
> 
> ...


Deine Teichbiologie ist überhaupt noch nicht intakt - Nitrit viel zu hoch, Nitrat für Pflanzen gleich null, wie sollen die Pflanzen da wachsen. Oder Du schmeißt NO2+NO3 durcheinander. Willi


----------



## anticucho (2. Sep. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Deine Teichbiologie ist überhaupt noch nicht intakt - Nitrit viel zu hoch, Nitrat für Pflanzen gleich null, wie sollen die Pflanzen da wachsen. Oder Du schmeißt NO2+NO3 durcheinander. Willi


du bist im falschen Thread ;-) Schreib da drüben bitte nochmal, damit ich deinen Thread nicht unnütz zumülle ;-)


----------



## Knipser (2. Sep. 2021)

Hallo.
Unser Ehrentag      
Paula und Willi


----------



## samorai (2. Sep. 2021)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Willi, das ist Heut zu Tage ein enormer Liebesbeweis. 
50 Jahre durch dick und dünn zu gehen sollte dich mit Stolz erfüllen, natürlich auch an die Götter Gattin.


----------



## axel120470 (2. Sep. 2021)

Da schließe ich mich doch gleich an. Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden. Ist in heutigen Zeiten echt selten geworden. Wünsche euch noch viele glückliche, schöne , gemeinsame Jahre.

VG Axel

PS.: Meine Schwiegereltern hatten am Montag ihren 58sten Hochzeitstag

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 2. Sep. 2021



samorai schrieb:


> 50 Jahre durch dick und dünn zu gehen sollte dich mit Stolz erfüllen,


Ron, das sind übrigens 60 Jahre


----------



## samorai (3. Sep. 2021)

Upps, ist ja voll peinlich.


----------



## Knipser (3. Sep. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Upps, ist ja voll peinlich.


Ron, macht nix - 50 Jahre schafft auch nicht jeder, die hatten wir vor 10 Jahren. Danke nochmals. Gruß, Paula und Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 3. Sep. 2021



axel120470 schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich doch gleich an. Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden. Ist in heutigen Zeiten echt selten geworden. Wünsche euch noch viele glückliche, schöne , gemeinsame Jahre.
> 
> VG Axel
> 
> ...


Hallo Axel.
Vielen Dank, von uns Beiden. Paula und Willi


----------



## Knipser (3. Sep. 2021)

*Zum Herbst hin kommen jetzt die  Spaltgriffel
und die Seerosen wollens noch wissen.
     
  Willi*


----------



## Knipser (4. Sep. 2021)

Hallo.
     
Um 13Uhr30,  in 95cm Tiefe, bei sonnenlosem Himmel       ph Wert, in 5cm Tiefe.  Willi


----------



## Knipser (4. Sep. 2021)

Seit 15Uhr hat uns die Sonne wieder voll im Griff.
Davor Hochnebel u. kalt.

    
 Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. Sep. 2021)

Hallo.
    
Sumpfgladiole.                 Schneckenfalle wird gut besucht.  Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. Sep. 2021)

17Uhr: Willi


----------



## krallowa (6. Sep. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Unser EhrentagAnhang anzeigen 254575 Anhang anzeigen 254576 Anhang anzeigen 254578Anhang anzeigen 254577
> Paula und Willi


60 Jahre verheiratet und das noch in der Nachbarstadt.
Respektvolle Grüße und Glückwünsche nachträglich aus C.-R.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Knipser (6. Sep. 2021)

Ralf, danke unserer Seits. Gruß, Paula und Willi


----------



## Knipser (6. Sep. 2021)

Willi


----------



## Knipser (7. Sep. 2021)

O2 Werte: 14Uhr30 und PH Wert
   
In 95cm Tiefe. PH IN 5CM Tiefe. Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 7. Sep. 2021

     
 Willi


----------



## Knipser (8. Sep. 2021)

Stammhortensie die Unermüdliche, seid Mai
blüht sie, braucht viel Wasser wie alle __ Hortensien - jetzt wird sie
langsam braun.
   
8. September,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (8. Sep. 2021)

Heute 8.9.21 sind es wieder 5 Blüten
   
Willi


----------



## Knipser (8. Sep. 2021)

Waltroper Wetter.
     
  Gefüllte __ Sumpfdotterblume erscheint wieder.
Willi


----------



## Knipser (9. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Froschliebhaber/rinnen  
  Hilfe mein Filtergraben ist voll
davon. Ich bin gespannt wieviel davon im nächsten Jahr noch da sind.
Freue mich sehr. Willi


----------



## Knipser (9. Sep. 2021)

O2 Werte um 15 Uhr, PH 7,59
   Viel Sonne
 Willi


----------



## Knipser (9. Sep. 2021)

Sieht nach Gewitter aus, leichter SW Wind.


----------



## Knipser (10. Sep. 2021)

Verflogen?
   
                 Was sucht der da?          Am __ Spaltgriffel (Sumpfgladiole) hätte er besser ausgesehen!
Willi


----------



## Knipser (11. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Koi Freunde/dinnen
 
Mein Sorgenkoi. Vor ca 4 Wochen lag er unbemerkt am Teichrand auf dem Pflaster - wie
lange er dort gelegen hat, weiß keiner. Als ich ihn sah, legte ich ihn sofort ins Wasser und er
schwamm sofort davon. Jetzt sehe ich ihn abgesondert und abmagernd wieder ohne, dass er frisst.
Was kann man da noch tun - fangen lässt er sich auch nicht. Glaube dass das sein Tod sein wird.
 Gruß, Willi


----------



## samorai (11. Sep. 2021)

Ich kenne so etwas auch, wenn die Zeit gekommen ist, kannst du nur warten. 
Meine letzte __ Goldorfe verhält sich ebenso.


----------



## Knipser (11. Sep. 2021)

O2 Messung in, 95cm Tiefe 17U30. Kaum Sonne, daher kaum - wenig
Pflanzensauerstoff. PH Wert in 5cm Tiefe. Willi


----------



## Knipser (17. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Teichlieblinge.
Reste vom ausklingenden Sommer 2021.
     
  Gruß, Willi


----------



## jolantha (17. Sep. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Reste vom ausklingenden Sommer 2021.


Bild 2, da ist aber immer noch sowas häßliches Blaues zu sehen , verschandelt die ganze Optik


----------



## Europa (17. Sep. 2021)

Bleib sitzen Willi, ich schicke ihr meine Wespe


----------



## Knipser (18. Sep. 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Bild 2, da ist aber immer noch sowas häßliches Blaues zu sehen , verschandelt die ganze Optik


Hallo Anne, ich finde Blau nicht wirklich hässlich, das Rohr ist gerade frei geschnitten und ist sowieso meist zugewachsen. Alles Gute, Willi


----------



## Knipser (18. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Ihr Lieben.
So langsam kommt doch der Herbst wie man sieht - rückschneiden ist bald angesagt. Pflanzen haben ihre Pflicht fast getan, sie haben das Wasser 7 Monate lang in besten Werten gehalten und sie tuen es noch. Das Wetter macht zur Zeit noch alle Ehre, so kanns noch eine Weile bleiben.
          Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (20. Sep. 2021)

Die 2 Letzten noch heute beim Trockenschnitt am Teich gefunden.
"Gauklerblüten" Willi


----------



## Knipser (21. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde/dinnen.
Kennt jemand diese blumige Pflanze - wenn ja, 
ist sie winterhart? Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!
 Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (22. Sep. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Teichfreunde/dinnen.
> Kennt jemand diese blumige Pflanze - wenn ja,
> ist sie winterhart? Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!
> Gruß, WilliAnhang anzeigen 255064 Anhang anzeigen 255065 Anhang anzeigen 255066Anhang anzeigen 255067


Kennt sie niemand?


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. Sep. 2021)

ich nicht.


----------



## jolantha (22. Sep. 2021)

Könnte eventuell eine __ Ehrenpreis Art sein. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht .


----------



## Knipser (22. Sep. 2021)

Junger __ Seefrosch auf Fliegenfang. 
 Bin Zeuge, wie dieser Knirps eine Fliege gefangen hat - leider konnte
ich die Szenerie nicht bildlich festhalten aber dafür verdaut er sie jetzt
in aller Ruhe. Gruß, Willi


----------



## PeBo (22. Sep. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Teichfreunde/dinnen.
> Kennt jemand diese blumige Pflanze - wenn ja,
> ist sie winterhart? Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!
> Gruß, WilliAnhang anzeigen 255064 Anhang anzeigen 255065 Anhang anzeigen 255066Anhang anzeigen 255067


PictureThis sagt, es ist:

 Herzblättriges __ Hechtkraut (Pontederia cordata)

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knipser (23. Sep. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Teichfreunde/dinnen.
> Kennt jemand diese blumige Pflanze - wenn ja,
> ist sie winterhart? Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!
> Gruß, WilliAnhang anzeigen 255064 Anhang anzeigen 255065 Anhang anzeigen 255066Anhang anzeigen 255067


Liebe Katzen + Hundefreunde/dinnen,"nicht erschrecken" heute Morgen gabs die Lösung im Blumenladen. 
Jetzt weiß ich auch warum unser Hund so einen Bogen um diese Pflanze macht. Dieses Etikett wurde mir
gleich vorgelegt und war erschrocken.
    Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Knipser (23. Sep. 2021)

Diese Pflanze wird sofort vom Teich verbannt und wandert straßenseitig zum Vorgarten. 
Winterhart ist sie auch nicht. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (23. Sep. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> PictureThis sagt, es ist:
> 
> Herzblättriges __ Hechtkraut (Pontederia cordata)
> 
> Gruß Peter


Blüte sieht zwar so ähnlich aus, ist sie aber nicht - habs heute erfahren. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (25. Sep. 2021)

Es gibt noch blühende Reste am Teich.

               Trollblume in Knospe
Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (27. Sep. 2021)

O2 Messung um 11Uhr, in 95cm Tiefe
PH in 15cm Tiefe
     
 Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (28. Sep. 2021)

Bach-__ Nelkenwurz meint wohl es ist Frühling.                      Tannenwedel hat Luft bekommen.
   
    
__ Spaltgriffel mit Besuch.  Auch in zart rosa sehr hübsch. 28.09.21 abgelichtet.  Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (30. Sep. 2021)

Der Sommer 2021 ist gegangen der Herbst ist da, schade. Der goldene Oktober kann kommen.
.     
  Temperaturen gehen langsam in den Keller. Willi


----------



## Knipser (2. Okt. 2021)

Willi


----------



## Knipser (4. Okt. 2021)

O2 Messung, 11:45, PH 7,62
   
Willi


----------



## Knipser (27. Okt. 2021)

Einiges wächst und blüht noch so wie __ Spaltgriffel u. Trollblume. Gruß, Willi


----------



## troll20 (28. Okt. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Trollblume


Oh, dass ist aber lieb von dir. Endlich mal wieder Blümchen für mich


----------



## Knipser (31. Okt. 2021)

10.75mg                                          101,3%
                         PH 7,65: O2 Messung, um 13:30.  Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (18. Nov. 2021)

Hallo Teichliebhaber 
Südafrikanische Sumpfpflanze (__ Spaltgriffel) am Filtergraben blüht noch bei mir.
Ablichtung: 18.11.21; 11Uhr


----------



## Knipser (18. Nov. 2021)

O2 + PH Messung um 13:5   95cm Tiefe
  in 5cm Tiefe. Gruß, Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 18. Nov. 2021

Sterlett in 95cm Tiefe  Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (23. Nov. 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde.
Habe heute meine Vliesfilteranlage winterfest gemacht und stillgelegt bis Februar. Sprudelstein laufend in die Ecke gezogen bei 95cm Tiefe. An der tiefsten Stelle können jetzt die Tiere in Winterschlaf gehen. Hoffentlich wird der Winter nicht so kalt wie der Wetterdienst uns dauernd predigt. Wenn es frostig wird, wird nur noch 1-2 mal die Woche mit Störfutter gefüttert. Glückauf, Willi


----------



## samorai (23. Nov. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Habe heute meine Vliesfilteranlage winterfest gemacht und stillgelegt bis Februar.


Warum bis Februar, ist das nicht Temperatur abhängig? 
Einen direkten Fahrplan wird es für den Teich nie geben. 


Knipser schrieb:


> Sprudelstein laufend in die Ecke gezogen bei 95cm Tiefe.


Ist es nicht zu tief? 

Ich kenne 20 bis 30 cm unter der Wasserkante. 
Da das Wasser im Winter eine höhere Dichte hat. 
Algen oder Biofilm an der Folie sind im Winter nicht abgeschaltet, bei ausreichend Helligkeit produzieren sie ja auch genügend Sauerstoff (Photosynthese).


----------



## Knipser (23. Nov. 2021)

Ron, Februar wird dann die Heizung mit angeworfen und die Sonne hat dann schon mächtig Kraft. Der Sprudelstein wird bei unter 6° auf 30cm angehoben - da hast Du natürlich Recht. Gruß, Willi


----------



## krallowa (24. Nov. 2021)

Moin,

mal ne Frage:
Warum sollte der Sprudler nur auf 30cm unter Oberkante hängen?
Habe meinen seit Jahren auf knapp 1m Tiefe und alles ist gut.
Ist das gefährlich oder was passiert wenn er zu tief im Wasser hängt?
Wassermassenvermischung scheidet wohl aus, denn selbst wenn sich die Fische im Winter viel träger bewegen reicht die Bewegung zur Vermischung.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Knipser (24. Nov. 2021)

Hallo Teich- und Fischfreunde.
Habe mir jetzt ein kalt Wasseraquarium eingerichtet für Zimmertemperaturen 23-24°. 10 kleine 7cm gekaufte __ Wimpelkarpfen und 3 Goldfische 15cm aus dem Teich sind schon drin mit 15 Spitzhorn-__ Schnecken. Später kommen noch Großohrsonnenbarsche hinzu. Das Becken hat ein Volumen von 800 Litern und wird mit 2 langen LED Pflanzen-Lampen beleuchtet. Alles was Übergröße in den Jahren bekommt, geht ab in den Teich. Pflanzen müssen noch rein, die ich aus dem Teich nehme.
Viele Grüße Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 24. Nov. 2021



krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal ne Frage:
> Warum sollte der Sprudler nur auf 30cm unter Oberkante hängen?
> ...


Ralf, wegen Ruhestörung im tiefen Bereich, wo die meisten Tiere sich im Winter aufhalte. Gruß, Willi


----------



## samorai (24. Nov. 2021)

Nein Ralf las dich nicht veräppeln. 
Die Luftblasen ziehen auch die Wärme aus der Tiefe mit hoch, mit anderen Worten es findet eine gewisse Umschichtung bzw intensive Mischung der Wasser Schichten statt. 
Dann ist da noch die Geschichte mit der Ableitung der sich im Wasser befindlichen Gase. 
Wenn man unter dem Eis schaut bildet sich so etwas wie eine "Glocke", die aussieht wie ein BA Deckel oder ein umgedrehter tiefer Teller. 
Selbst wenn das Eis dicker wird, wird es nie diese Form verlieren. 

Wer das mal auf 30 cm unter Wassernivau fest gelegt hat,  .
Hauptsache der Sprudel Stein liegt nicht direkt auf den Grund. 
Und wenn du gute Erfahrungen mit deiner Tiefe hast, ist es auch okay.


----------



## Knipser (27. Nov. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Nein Ralf las dich nicht veräppeln.
> Die Luftblasen ziehen auch die Wärme aus der Tiefe mit hoch, mit anderen Worten es findet eine gewisse Umschichtung bzw intensive Mischung der Wasser Schichten statt.
> Dann ist da noch die Geschichte mit der Ableitung der sich im Wasser befindlichen Gase.
> Wenn man unter dem Eis schaut bildet sich so etwas wie eine "Glocke", die aussieht wie ein BA Deckel oder ein umgedrehter tiefer Teller.
> ...


Hallo Ron, hier veräppelt keiner, zumindest ich nicht - mit Ruhestörung ist alles gemeint, was Du hier schreibst. Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde!
   
__ Spaltgriffel, nie hätte ich daran geglaubt, dass die im Dezember noch blühen - bin gespannt, wann sie im Frühjahr blühen. Frost 3°- hatten sie auch schon.
Ablichtung: 5.12. 21; 10:45 Uhr. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Dez. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Teich- und Fischfreunde.
> Habe mir jetzt ein kalt Wasseraquarium eingerichtet für Zimmertemperaturen 23-24°.



Hi Willi,

das ist doch kein Kaltwasseraquarium  . Die Temperatur hat auch mein tropisches "Kongobecken" 

PS: das __ Spaltgriffel jetzt noch blühen wenn es noch nicht ganz so frostig wurde ist eigentlich normal. Bei mir im Garten blühen sogar noch mediterane Skabiosen, trotz schon einigen -3 - -4 Grad Nächten

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (5. Dez. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> das ist doch kein Kaltwasseraquarium  . Die Temperatur hat auch mein tropisches "Kongobecken"
> 
> ...


Hi Frank.
Genau wie im Sommer im Teich bei 24-über 30°und trotzdem nennt man sie Kaltwasserfische.

Ja stimmt, einiges blüht bei mir noch nebenbei wie __ Nelkenwurz, Trollblume, vereinzelt auch __ Sumpfdotterblume aber die Rede ist hier von Spaltgriffel. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (6. Dez. 2021)

Hallo!
   
Luft: Nebel, -2°, windstill
Allen einen schönen Nikolaustag ohne Rute.
Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Dez. 2021)

Hi Willi,

um noch mal auf die __ Spaltgriffel zurückzukommen

diese Art ist ja ein Kurztagesblüher im südafrikanischen Frühlings/Frühsommer (wie auch hier die Frühjahrsblüher) daher blüht sie hier im Herbst/Frühwinter meißt zwischen Oktober und Januar. Manche der heimischen __ Frühblüher wie z.B die __ Sumpfdotterblume kommen bei den kurzen Tagen im Spätherbst und bei noch passender Temperatur halt auch noch mal in Stimmung und öffen einige Blüten außerhalb der sonst gewohnten Zeit

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (6. Dez. 2021)

Hi Frank!
Laut Anbieter soll sie in unseren Breiten ab ende Mai mit dem Blühen beginnen. Im halben Jahr weiß ich mehr, da ich sie erst 1 Saison habe. Scheinbar müssen die sich wohl erst an unserer Breite anpassen. Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Knipser (7. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde!
 
Habe Gestern meine Filteranlage wieder angeworfen und heute Morgen die Heizung eingeschaltet. Die Temperaturen gingen mir zu steil nach unten, sie bleibt auch den Winter eingeschaltet - ist auch besser so für die Nitrobakterien die jetzt in Winterschlaf sind und im Frühjahr einen gesunden guten Start haben. Nachteil ist, es geht mal wieder ans Geld und das bei den heutigen Strompreisen. Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Knipser (10. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde!
   
PH: 7,8


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Dez. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hi Frank!
> Laut Anbieter soll sie in unseren Breiten ab ende Mai mit dem Blühen beginnen. Viele Grüße, Willi



Hi Willi,

das macht als Sommerblüher nur die heimische "echte" __ Sumpf-Gladiole (Gladiolus palustris)

die als Sumpf-gladiole verkauften südafrikanische Hesperatha coccinea blühen hier immer nur im Herbst/Winter.

ihr genetisches Heimatprogramm ändern Pflanzen/Tiere ja nicht so einfach.
Das klappt recht einfach nur bei Arten wo man ganz spezielle Bedingungen einfach simulieren kann (z.B bei Pflanzen aus Gebieten mit Trockenzeiten wo man die erforderliche Trockenzeit ect. künstlich  simulieren kann - wie z.B. bei __ Ritterstern oder __ Ruhmeskrone, oder z.Z. halt auch wieder bei den Weihnachtssternen (Euphorbia pulcherima) im Handel - die schon ab Sommer künstliche Kurztagesbedingungen verpaßt bekommen damit sie hier Winters "blüht" oder halt auch bei vielen (Aquarien)Fischen wo man ihnen z.B die Regenzeiten simuliert damit sie laichwillig werden)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (11. Dez. 2021)

Frank, ich glaub es Dir, zumindest in diesem Jahr hattes Du recht - habe sie erst eine Saison drin. Nächstes Jahr weiß ich mehr.


----------



## Knipser (16. Dez. 2021)

Teichfreunde, hallo!
         So ganz hat die Kälte noch nicht zugeschlagen aber der Winter
 kommt ja noch. Die langen Nächte sind schon gezählt, ein paar Tage noch. Kois und Goldfische 
lümmeln langsam daher und einiges an Pflanzen wächst noch.


----------



## Knipser (24. Dez. 2021)

Hallo!
 
24.12.21 um 10 Uhr
gemessen, Willi


----------



## Knipser (25. Dez. 2021)

Hallo!
   
Je nach Wetterlage wird das trockene Zeuch ende Januar abgesäbelt.
Ich hoffe auf ein baldiges schönes warmes Frühjahr. Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2022. Willi


----------



## Knipser (1. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

__ Nelkenwurz u. __ Spaltgriffel blühen im Januar noch/schon bei +15°.
Man kann es nicht glauben, obwohl wir im Dezember schon -6° hatten.
Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Jan. 2022)

Hi Willi,

bei mir blühen im Garten selbst nach dem dicken Schnee nach Heiligabend auch noch Goldlack, Taubenskabiose, __ Blaukissen und ne mediterane Skabiose munter weiter - __ Gänseblümchen sowieso  

vor Jahren (ich glaube es war Winter 2009/2010 hatte ich im Januar schon mal kräftig blühenden stengelloser __ Enzian (da lag im Dezember richtig Schnee und ab Jahresende wurds dann auch warm)


----------



## Knipser (1. Jan. 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> bei mir blühen im Garten selbst nach dem dicken Schnee nach Heiligabend auch noch Goldlack, Taubenskabiose, __ Blaukissen und ne mediterane Skabiose munter weiter - __ Gänseblümchen sowieso
> 
> vor Jahren (ich glaube es war Winter 2009/2010 hatte ich im Januar schon mal kräftig blühenden stengelloser __ Enzian (da lag im Dezember richtig Schnee und ab Jahresende wurds dann auch warm)


Hi Frank! 
Schnee ist gut, wärmt - Kahlfröste sind gefährlicher; was ist bloß mit dem Wetter los? Willi


----------



## troll20 (1. Jan. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> was ist bloß mit dem Wetter los? Willi


Ich glaube da gab es mit Sicherheit schon wärmere Jahreswechsel in den letzten Jahrhunderten.


----------



## Knipser (1. Jan. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ich glaube da gab es mit Sicherheit schon wärmere Jahreswechsel in den letzten Jahrhunderten.


Ja Rene, nach der Eiszeit vor 30-40 Tausend Jahren gab es des Öfteren aber ich wüste nicht, dass ich das schon mal erlebt habe Dezember/ Januar 17°Tags, Nachts 14° und im Südwesten Deutschlands fast 20°. Ehrlich gesagt, gegen Wärme hab ich nichts aber dann ab März 23°. Willi


----------



## Knipser (3. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Wimpel-Karpfenfreunde!
   
Einer der besten Saubermänner im Teich die ich kenne sind Wimpel-Karpfen. Alles was nur abgestorben ist wird gefressen,
 zum Beispiel; verrottete Pflanzenteile, Algen jeglicher Art vor allen Dingen Fadenalgen und Fisch-Kot.
Diese Bilder stammen aus meinem Aquarium, Beifische sind Panzer-Welse. Gehalten werden sie bei mir  Zimmertemperatur von 23,7° und PH 7,10 bei KH 8° Werte. Im Teich sind sie absolut winterhart bei 4-30°
und KH 7,8° Wert kein Problem. Wenn sie 30cm erreicht haben, gehen sie ab in den Teich, wo schon 30 Adulte
sind. Willi


----------



## Knipser (14. Jan. 2022)

Hallo!
      
PH+O2 Messungen, um 9:40 Uhr. Willi


----------



## jolantha (14. Jan. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Einer der besten Saubermänner im Teich die ich kenne sind Wimpel-Karpfen. Alles was nur abgestorben ist wird gefressen,


Dann könnten die ja vielleicht auch was für mich sein.


----------



## Knipser (14. Jan. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Dann könnten die ja vielleicht auch was für mich sein.


Anne, fall nicht in Ohnmacht, sind sehr teuer aber gute Saubermänner. Willi


----------



## jolantha (14. Jan. 2022)

Willi, Danke für den Hinweis. 

Muß ich nicht haben , daß ich dem __ Fischreiher ein " Filetsteak " als Mittagessen bereitstelle.


----------



## Knipser (20. Jan. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Willi, Danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> Muß ich nicht haben , daß ich dem __ Fischreiher ein " Filetsteak " als Mittagessen bereitstelle.


Anne, spann doch Angelschnüre und Du hast ruhe vor diese Biester. Willi


----------



## Knipser (20. Jan. 2022)

Hallo!      
O2+PH Messung, um 14:00 Uhr. Willi


----------



## jolantha (21. Jan. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Anne, spann doch Angelschnüre und Du hast ruhe vor diese Biester. Willi


Nöööö, sowas mag ich nicht.


----------



## Knipser (21. Jan. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Nöööö, sowas mag ich nicht.


Anne, dünne Angelsehne siehst es kaum und das Schreckgespenst kommt 1 mal und nie wieder. Willi


----------



## jolantha (24. Jan. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> dünne Angelsehne siehst es kaum


Willi, ist ja gut gemeint von Dir, aber bei einer Teichgröße von 12 x 8 m ist mir der Aufwand einfach zuviel. 
Außerdem gehe ich ja selbst zum Schwimmen in meinen Teich, und da würden die gespannten Schnüre nerven.


----------



## Knipser (24. Jan. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Willi, ist ja gut gemeint von Dir, aber bei einer Teichgröße von 12 x 8 m ist mir der Aufwand einfach zuviel.
> Außerdem gehe ich ja selbst zum Schwimmen in meinen Teich, und da würden die gespannten Schnüre nerven.


Hallo Anne, ich meinte natürlich 2,5-3m über dem Teich, dass Du Dich auch frei bewegen kannst. Willi


----------



## troll20 (24. Jan. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Anne, ich meinte natürlich 2,5-3m über dem Teich, dass Du Dich auch frei bewegen kannst. Willi


Aber dann geht der alte graue 2m neben dem Teich runter und spaziert gemütlich zum Frühstück. 
Was hat man dann gewonnen???


----------



## Knipser (24. Jan. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber dann geht der alte graue 2m neben dem Teich runter und spaziert gemütlich zum Frühstück.
> Was hat man dann gewonnen???


Rene, man muss sich den Gegebenheiten schon anpassen können - Wege gibt es immer, ich habe sie gefunden und Du bestimmt auch. Willi


----------



## samorai (24. Jan. 2022)

Keinen senkrechten Start und eventuell fallen dabei die Fische wieder in den Teich zurück.


----------



## PeBo (24. Jan. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber dann geht der alte graue 2m neben dem Teich runter und spaziert gemütlich zum Frühstück.
> Was hat man dann gewonnen???


Hallo René, bei mir habe ich auch 3m über den Teich die dünnen Schnüre gespannt. Natürlich auch noch etwas großzügiger, damit auch seitlich über dem Rasen noch Schnüre gespannt sind. Trotzdem könnte der __ Reiher auf dem Rasen landen und 4m rüber zum Teich marschieren. Macht er aber nicht!
Er sitzt ab und zu mal auf dem Dach, aber frühstücken geht er immer beim Nachbarn.

Bevor ich die Schnüre gespannt habe, hatte ich übrigens regelmäßig Reiherbesuch!

Gruß Peter 

PS: das läuft so schon seit 14 Jahren und die Schnüre sind kaum zu sehen und stören auch nicht.


----------



## Knipser (28. Jan. 2022)

Hallo!
      
O2+PH Messungen. 13:45 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (25. Feb. 2022)

Hallo!
      
O2 Messung bei PH Wert 7,98. 17:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (4. März 2022)

Hallo!
    
O2 Messung bei 7,94ph. 13:15 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (9. März 2022)

Hallo Teichfreunde!
     
O2 + PH Messungen. PH Wert sollte immer im Teich bei 7,5 - 8,5 liegen.
Bei der heutigen Sonneneinstrahlung, assimilieren die Teichpflanzen schon sehr gut bei mir.
14:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (11. März 2022)

Liebe Teichfreunde/dinnen!
     
   
Frühe Abendstimmung an unserem Teich + Filtergraben, leider lassen sich die __ Frösche
noch nicht sehen. 18:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 11. März 2022

  19:25 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (12. März 2022)

An alle Seerosenfreunde:dinnen
     
Wer sagst denn, langsam regt sich schon Was! Die __ Iris wills nun auch wissen - dieses Jahr etwas später
aber was solls. Nun müssen sich nur noch die __ Frösche zeigen. 8:40 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (13. März 2022)

Hallo ihr Lieben!
              
Langsam macht bei den Temperaturen das Füttern wieder spaß mit gebührenden Abstand Luft 19° Wasser 9,2°. Etwas scheu sind sie  ja noch aber Hunger um so mehr - Verluste, keine. 16:40 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (14. März 2022)

Hallo Messfreunde : dinnen!
      
PH + O2 "Sauerstoff" Messungen bei bewölktem Himmel - wenig Assimilation der Teichpflanzen.
13:10 Uhr geschossen. Willi
.


----------



## DbSam (14. März 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Messfreunde : dinnen!





VG Carsten


----------



## Knipser (18. März 2022)

Hallo Teichgenossen/innen!
      
PH + O2 Messungen, die Sonne machts mit möglich. 15:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (22. März 2022)

Hallo liebe Frühjahrsfreunde/innen 2022!
Zwar noch spärlich, langsam tut sich was - hier einige Fotos von meinem Teich.
              
Zum Teil in 135cm Tiefe, Krebskranker (der mit dem dicken Bauch) darf bleiben
bis zu seinem Ende. Blüten sind zwar noch mickrig aber denken wir mal an die noch kühlen
Nächte. 9:50 Uhr geschossen. Willi




























































8 darf bleiben


----------



## Knipser (22. März 2022)

Hallo liebe Telefreunde/innen!
Tagelang hab ich ein zirpendes quaken gehört, jetzt hab ich ihn geschossen (nicht was man eigentlich unter schießen versteht, sondern fotografiert) mit 600mm Tele. Da er so scheu war, musste ich mit einem 600ter ran.
 Ich hoffe Ihr könnt ihn erkennen. Später im Sommer werden sie sehr zam und man kommt bis 1m ran. Einer meiner schönsten fotografier Tage in dieser Zeit, seit langem.
     
Geschossen Ca12:30 Uhr. Willi


----------



## Knipser (22. März 2022)

Hallo Naturschützer/innen!
Habe mindestens 4 Stunden Heute mit der Kamera in warmer Sonne auf Froschlauer gelegen.
Das ist meine Ausbeute.
          
    
      
Beinahe Loch Ness, Nachmittags Geschosse 12:00 - 16:00 Uhr. Willi


----------



## Knipser (23. März 2022)

Hallo Messfreunde/innen!
   
PH+O2 Messungen. 13:45 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## janfo (23. März 2022)

Schöne Fotos!
Darauf hoffe ich auch, dass ich mit meiner Kamera und den Objektiven (Makro + Tele ist vorhanden) viele schöne Fotos + Videos machen kann 
So kann man mehrere Hobbys im eigenen Garten verbinden


----------



## Knipser (23. März 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos!
> Darauf hoffe ich auch, dass ich mit meiner Kamera und den Objektiven (Makro + Tele ist vorhanden) viele schöne Fotos + Videos machen kann
> So kann man mehrere Hobbys im eigenen Garten verbinden


Jan, Danke für Deine lobenden Worte - hört man nicht oft; von Neidern erst recht nicht. Willi


----------



## Knipser (24. März 2022)

Liebe Entenfreunde/innen!
Eigentlich liebe ich diese wunderschönen fotogenen __ Enten aber ausgerechnet in meinem Teich!? Sollen sie doch lieber bleiben wo sie herkommen "Stadtgartenteich". Als sie unseren Cocker sahen, machten sie die Fliege - Gott sei Dank brauchte ich den schwingenden Besen nicht nehmen, was mir immer sehr leid
tut.        weg waren sie.
Trotzdem, schön dass sie da waren und um sie bildlich festhalten zu können. Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. März 2022)

Hi Willi,

"4 Std. auf Froschlauer gelegen"

war leider umsonst, denn da ist ein  Bufo bufo auf den Bildern

bei mir ückt auch schon einer. Das wandern wird wohl nächste Woche vermehrt losgehen weil da ja naß von oben kommen soll

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (25. März 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> "4 Std. auf Froschlauer gelegen"
> 
> ...


Frank, wiso umsonst, Bufo Bufo sind __ Kröten und die gehören zu der Gattung "__ Frösche" soviel ich weiß.  Übrigens fotografieren ist nie umsonst aber den Erfolg meiner Aufnahmen bewunderst Du ja nicht, dafür Andere. Willi


----------



## janfo (25. März 2022)

__ Kröten und __ Frösche werden unterschiedlichen Gattungen/Familien zugerechnet
Bufo = Kröten, Rana = Frösche
Dann gäbe es noch __ Unken (Bombina) die ebenfalls eine eigene Familie bilden

Die Gehören aber alle zur Ordnung der Froschlurche, der artenreichsten Ordnung der Amphibien. (die anderen 2 Ordnungen sind Schwanzlurche und Schleichenlurche)


----------



## samorai (25. März 2022)

Was sind Schleichenlurche? 
__ Ringelnatter?


----------



## janfo (25. März 2022)

Ringelnattern gehören zu den Schuppenkriechtieren.
__ Schlangen sind ja auch keine Amphibien sondern Reptilien.
Schleichenlurche gibt es nicht in Europa, ist auch die kleinste Ordnung innerhalb der Amphibien.


----------



## Knipser (26. März 2022)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
    __ Reiher Kurtz Besuch: 
                              
__ Frösche sind einfach Tarnungskünstler. 13:00 - 15:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (26. März 2022)

Hallo Nachtschwärmer/innen!
  Abendstimmung am Teich

6 Lampen sind Solar geladen und brennen Dämmerungsgesteuert die Nacht durch. Fische meinen der Mond scheint. 19:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## axel120470 (26. März 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> 6 Lampen sind geladen und brennen


Oh oh Willi. Hoffe Du hast den Feuerlöscher parat


----------



## Knipser (26. März 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Oh oh Willi. Hoffe Du hast den Feuerlöscher parat


Meinen Teich kann ich auch als Löschteich benutzen; und was nimmst Du wenns bei Dir brennt?  Willi


----------



## axel120470 (26. März 2022)

Natürlich Wasser, aber bei mir brennen keine Lampen


----------



## Knipser (27. März 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Natürlich Wasser, aber bei mir brennen keine Lampen


Oha, da wird das Huhn in der Pfanne verrückt. Wenn sie bei Dir auch nicht brennen, bei mir brennen sie weiter. Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (27. März 2022)

Ob die Lampen nun leuchten oder brennen ist mir egal


----------



## DbSam (27. März 2022)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ob die Lampen nun leuchten oder brennen ist mir egal


Jupp, Hauptsache hell. 
Bei brennenden Lampen mangelt es aber später oft am Nachschub.


VG Carsten


----------



## Knipser (27. März 2022)

Wer diesen Einspruch losgetreten hat mag wohl kein Licht. Ich sage auch immer hauptsache hell und man sieht was. Willi


----------



## Knipser (27. März 2022)

Hallo!
  
O2 Werte können sich sehen lassen. 18:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (30. März 2022)

Der Hassgeliebte Löwenzahn.
       
Viele von Uns sehen ihn als Unkraut und stechen ihn einfach ab, obwohl er der Natur so nützlich ist. Insekten brauchen
ihn als Erstfutter im Frühjahr, sogar hilft er uns bei vielen Krankheiten. Als Salat oder Tee genossen, vertreibt er bei uns
Menschen viele Krankheiten - schön anzusehen ist die zweigesichtige Blume allemal. 15:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. Apr. 2022)

Hundeteich-Liebhaber/innen!
     
Katzen-Liebhaber/innen dürfen auch schauen.
Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. Apr. 2022)

Hallo!
   
O2 Wert fast super gut bei PH 7,98. 14:15 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (8. Apr. 2022)

Hallo!     
PH + O2 Messungen. 12:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (10. Apr. 2022)

Hallo!
    17:15 Uhr geschossen. Willi
O2 Messung bei PH 8,03


----------



## Knipser (11. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Froschliebhaber!
   
Heute beim Teichrundgang habe ich diesen jungen Frosch - Lurch gesichtet. Er scheint noch vom letzten Jahr zu stammen, dass er Wärme braucht sieht man. 16:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (11. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Koifreunde!
          Kois halten die immer wieder schnell nachwachsende __ Wasserkresse kurz. ca 16:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (12. Apr. 2022)

Hallo!
  Temperaturmäßig gesehen der 1. Sommertag.        
Die Wärme bringst langsam, man siehts doch. Ca 16:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi   Träumer im Schlafmodus.


----------



## Digicat (12. Apr. 2022)

Servus Willi

Du hast schon einen sehr fortgeschritten Bewuchs. Die Sumpflilien sind schon sehr groß. Schön ...
Das dürfte eine __ Kreuzkröte sein ... hast die immer schon bei Dir am Teich ?


			https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/kreuzkr%C3%B6te.43378/
		


Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (12. Apr. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Willi
> 
> Du hast schon einen sehr fortgeschritten Bewuchs. Die Sumpflilien sind schon sehr groß. Schön ...
> Das dürfte eine __ Kreuzkröte sein ... hast die immer schon bei Dir am Teich ?
> ...


Servus Helmut, kann sein dass die neu zugewandert ist, mit Fröschen kenne ich mich leider nicht gut aus. Schön zu Wissen dass es eine Kreuzkröte ist. Seit dem ich einen neuen Zaun mit Öffnungen habe, scheint alles besser für die zu/ab Wanderung zu sein - der alte Zaun war dicht. Ich hoffe, was ich ja geahnt hatte, dass es jetzt besser wird. Willi


----------



## janfo (12. Apr. 2022)

Die __ Bachnelkenwurz gefällt mir, die werde ich auch pflanzen.
Vor allem für Hummeln, eine sehr wertvolle Pflanze gerade auch weil sie schon ab April blüht


----------



## Knipser (13. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Jan!
__ Bachnelkenwurz hat sich bei mir von selbst verbreitet rings um den Teich - sie gedeiht auf der Ufermatte ohne Kapillarsperre. Von Kapillarsperren halte ich nicht viel weil sich keine gemäßigte Sumpfzonen neben den Teich bilden können. Natürlich hat eine Sperre Vor- + Nachteile, Vorteil man spart Wasser, Nachteil neben den Teich verdurstet alles. Da mein Teich wöchentlich ca 2 qm "2000L" verliert, spart man etwas an häufigem Wasserwechsel.
      Hier in den Sumpfzonen-Streifen gedeihen __ Spaltgriffel, Gauklerblume, Trollblume, __ Sumpfdotterblume auch Löwenzahn am besten. Übrigens Löwenzahntee ist sehr gesund. Willi


----------



## Knipser (13. Apr. 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Die __ Bachnelkenwurz gefällt mir, die werde ich auch pflanzen.
> Vor allem für Hummeln, eine sehr wertvolle Pflanze gerade auch weil sie schon ab April blüht


Eigentlich blüht sie bei mir das ganze Jahr, den besten Flor natürlich März-April-Mai außer in der frostigen Zeit. Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 13. Apr. 2022

Froschliebhaber!
   Hier der Tarnungskünstler. Die werden immer zahmer, diesmal konnte ich bis 1m ran, toll. 11:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (13. Apr. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Eigentlich blüht sie bei mir das ganze Jahr, den besten Flor natürlich März-April-Mai außer in der frostigen Zeit. Willi
> 
> Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 13. Apr. 2022
> 
> ...


Jetzt warens sogar 60cm mit einer 105mm Macrolinse, noch näher wollte er dann doch nicht.
    13:45 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (13. Apr. 2022)

Servus Willi

Super Foto ...
Ein schöner __ Teichfrosch.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (13. Apr. 2022)

Froschfreunde! Teleaufnahmen von meinem Teich.
               Mittags/Nachmittags: geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (14. Apr. 2022)

Messfreunde!
     
O2 + PH Messungen. 14:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (17. Apr. 2022)

Hallo!
      
PH+O2 Messungen. Bin sehr zufrieden. 15:45 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (18. Apr. 2022)

Teichfreunde/innen!
    Neuartige __ Nelkenwurz "Mai-Tai" kommt langsam in Blüte bei mir.
      Auch die Kuckucksnelke kommt langsam in Schwung. 10:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi  Samende Nelkenwurz


----------



## Knipser (21. Apr. 2022)

Hallo!
      
      Bei Uns im Vorgarten blühts auch schon.
Azalee, __ Rhododendron und __ Tulpen. 11:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (22. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Messfreunde!

_     _
_PH+O2 Messungen bis dahin sonnenloser Tag_
13:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (22. Apr. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Messfreunde!
> 
> _Anhang anzeigen 258178 Anhang anzeigen 258181 Anhang anzeigen 258184_
> _PH+O2 Messungen bis dahin sonnenloser Tag_
> 13:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi


4-Stunden später noch mal gemessen.
      Willi


----------



## Knipser (24. Apr. 2022)

Hallo!
     
Kuckucksnelke,               __ Nelkenwurz,                                     Nelkenwurz Mai Tai
  11:15 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (24. Apr. 2022)

Hallo!
  Scheint ein verliebtes Paar zu sein.
12:45 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (27. Apr. 2022)

Hallo!     
PH + O2 Messungen. 14:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## janfo (27. Apr. 2022)

Hab mir mal das O2 Messgerät angeschaut, das ist ja ein ziemlich teures Teil. Hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt selber Messungen zu machen. 
Aber eine O2-Messung macht denke ich nur bei Fischteichen Sinn oder?
Für die pH-Messung gibt es ja günstige Geräte


----------



## Opa Graskop (27. Apr. 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Aber eine O2-Messung macht denke ich nur bei Fischteichen Sinn oder?


Ich glaub, für den Normalo- Teichbesitzer macht so ein Teil wenig Sinn. O2 merkt man doch am Verhalten der Fische.
Fische schwimmen mit dem Bauch nach unten- alles gut. Fische schwimmen mit dem Bauch nach oben- ev. zu wenig O2.
Duck und wech

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 27. Apr. 2022

Aber im Ernst, für sein Hobby gibt man oft Geld aus, das woanders nützlicher wäre.
Wär es sich leisten kann, für den freu ich mich. Ich hab so einen einfachen Wasserschütteltest, wohl wissend, das er sehr ungenau ist. Ich glaube aber für eine erste Ursachenfindung bei bes. Vorkommnissen reicht der


----------



## Stichling100 (28. Apr. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 222165 Anhang anzeigen 222166 Anhang anzeigen 222167Der Frühling lässt sich nicht mehr aufhalten trotz 7° Luft u. 8,9 Wasser mit zu Heizen. Langsam aber sicher fangen die Pflanzen an zu sprießen. Wie man sieht sind Kois und Co schon recht rege bei mir, mit Füttern bin ich noch etwas sparsam, da die Pflanzen noch nicht richtig in Gang sind. So wie ich es sehe, haben es alle Tiere den Winter geschafft. Wo ich jetzt noch darauf warte, sind die __ Frösche, die ich letztes Jahr reichlich hatte. Durch den Neubau des Filtergrabens habe ich etwas bedenken. Vielleich sitzen wir nächste Woche schon am sonnigen Teich und heben Einen. Viele Grüße,  Willi


Dürfte ich bei mir graben im Garten, würde ich auch einen größeren Teich machen. Da passt gerade mal ein 1000 Liter Teich in meinen Garten.
Aber egal, mein Mini Teich ist auch schön.


----------



## Knipser (28. Apr. 2022)

Hallo!
            
        Hummel bei __ Nelkenwurz in Aktion. 15:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## janfo (28. Apr. 2022)

Ackerhummeln wie eine auf deinen Bildern zu sehen ist beobachte ich dieses Jahr relativ häufig. Häufiger als alle anderen Arten.

Habe ja 3 Hummelnistkästen im Garten, davon sind 2 von Ackerhummeln besetzt + ein Ackerhummel Wildnest. Das dritte war auch von einer Ackerhummel besetzt, mittlerweile fliegt aber eine Baumhummel hinein 
Außerdem hab ich auch ein Erdhummel Wildnest.
Bin schon gespannt wie sich meine Bachnelkenwurzen entwickeln


----------



## Knipser (28. Apr. 2022)

Hallo!
     
Wo ist meine 2. Hälfte? Heute Nachmittag. Willi


----------



## Knipser (30. Apr. 2022)

Hallo!
     
PH + O2 Messungen. 15:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo!            
               Heutige Ausbeute. Willi


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2022)

Die __ Frühe Adonislibelle _Pyrrhosoma nymphula _könntest auch in den __ Libellen-Thread zeigen_.








						Libellen 2022
					

Servus  Hier könnte Ihr Bilder zu Libellen zeigen, die Ihr 2022 abgelichtet habt.  Liebe Grüße Helmut




					www.hobby-gartenteich.de
				



_Ist ja die Erste die schlüpft_._
Bei uns in den Bergen wird es noch eine Weile dauern.

Sehr schöne Bilder zeigst du uns 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Europa (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo Willi, schöne Fotos! Bin etwas neidisch auf deine __ Libellen!


----------



## Knipser (3. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
     
PH+O2 Messungen
  1. Seerosenknospe.   16:40 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## axel120470 (3. Mai 2022)

Hallo Willi,
Du hast dich aber ganz schön verändert  

 

VG Axel


----------



## Knipser (3. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
Axel, wieso? Ich grübel  jetzt bin gespannt. Willi


----------



## axel120470 (3. Mai 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Axel, wieso? Ich grübel jetzt bin gespannt. Willi


Willi, sollte ein Späßchen sein. Weil dein Name unter dem Froschbild steht. So wird mir das am Handy angezeigt


----------



## Knipser (3. Mai 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Willi, sollte ein Späßchen sein. Weil dein Name unter dem Froschbild steht. So wird mir das am Handy angezeigt


Boah äh. Willi


----------



## Knipser (6. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
                     Kois beim Futtern. Willi


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2022)

Moin, Willi,
sieht gut aus, bei Dir, gefällt mir


----------



## Knipser (7. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
     
PH+O2 Messungen
    14:00 Uhr geschossen bei 27° Luft +17,3° Wasser. Sauerstoffverbrauch ist höher durch gestrige Milchsäure-Bakterien Zugabe. Willi


----------



## Knipser (8. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
    Jungseefrosch beim sonnenbaden.
  __ Blumenrohr ( __ Canna indica ) neu gepflanzt. 14:15 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (9. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
      Liebespaar               
15:45 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Anja W. (9. Mai 2022)

Meine Güte, bei blüht ja wirklich schon alles. Ich glaube, wir wohnen wirklich auf unterschiedlichen Planeten.


----------



## axel120470 (9. Mai 2022)

Anja W. schrieb:


> wir wohnen wirklich auf unterschiedlichen Planeten.


Das Ruhrgebiet ist einfach wärmer wie der Rest der kalten Republik deutscher Nation


----------



## Knipser (9. Mai 2022)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Meine Güte, bei Dir blüht ja wirklich schon alles. Ich glaube, wir wohnen wirklich auf unterschiedlichen Planeten.


Ja Anja, mein Teich liegt an der südlichen Seite in praller Sonne unseres Hauses sehr geschützt, dadurch ist alles ein bisschen früher. Willi


----------



## troll20 (9. Mai 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Das Ruhrgebiet ist einfach wärmer wie der Rest der kalten Republik deutscher Nation


Wir brauchen nur etwas länger bis wir unter Volldampf stehen.


----------



## Knipser (9. Mai 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Das Ruhrgebiet ist einfach wärmer wie der Rest der kalten Republik deutscher Nation


Axel, in 700-1500 Metern Tiefe (weiter nördlich noch tiefer) bei uns liegt Deutschlands Energieschatz, vielleicht liegt es daran. Willi


----------



## Knipser (10. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
    Gesundmacher Löwenzahn.
  Kuckucksnelke.
  __ Nelkenwurz "Mai Tai"
  Sumpfampfer "Rumex sanguineus"; links Vergissmeinnicht
     
Seejungfrösche auf Seerosenblätter. 12:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi
  Altseefrosch.


----------



## Knipser (11. Mai 2022)

Hallo Messfreunde!
     
PH + O2 Werte; 9:30 geschossen. Hauptteich. Willi
    Filtergraben.
Hier findet eine starke Oxidation statt


----------



## Knipser (12. Mai 2022)

Hallo!     
     
Ich erlebe hier eine Froschinvasion in nie dagewesener Form. Wenn man um den Teich geht, springen zig
3-5cm kleine Geschöpfe in den Teich - Große zähle ich 5-6 Stück oder mehr. Wenn die alle bleiben wollen,
muss ich meine Ernährung wohl auf Froschschenkel umstellen. 12:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (15. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
    In diesem Jahr meine erste Seerose (Pöstlingberg).
 
__ Blutweiderich in Anmarsch, wird auch bald blühen. 11:15 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (15. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
    Kleine Schwimmins
mit __ Iris und __ Blutweiderich. 12:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (15. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
Abendliche Fütterung.
     
    19:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (17. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
     
PH + O2 Messungen, 5 L, Ferment-Getreide (flüssig) für Edelfische zugegeben. 17:15 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## BumbleBee (17. Mai 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Abendliche Fütterung.
> Anhang anzeigen 259442 Anhang anzeigen 259443 Anhang anzeigen 259444
> Anhang anzeigen 259445 Anhang anzeigen 259446 19:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi



Hömma Willi, das ist mal wirklich ein ganz wunderschönes Kleinod, was Du da im Garten hast. Ich hätte auch so gerne viele Pflanzen am / im Koiteich  Bei mir haben wir es nur leider von Beginn an "falsch konzipiert für diese Anwendung. Wenn ich jetzt nachrüsten wollte, müssten für 2 Jahre die Fische raus, bis sich alles etabliert hätte. 

Kompliment, sieht wirklich ganz toll aus.


----------



## Knipser (17. Mai 2022)

Hallo Jessy, zum Bepflanzen brauchen keine Tiere raus, Ufermatten mit Taschen lassen sich immer noch später anbringen - pack es an Jessy.  Kübel mi __ Stelzen oder Schwimminseln in allen Größen gibt es zu kaufen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (17. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
Zum Abendbrot bitte!
     
 
  Gute Nacht sagt Pöstlingberg.
  Atraction könnte Morgen Geburtstag haben. 19:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2022)

Ach Willi, wie machst du das mit deinen Seerosen ?
Nicht mal ein Ansatz einer Knospen ist bei meinen zu sehen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (17. Mai 2022)

Helmut, wahrscheinlich die Wärme machts, bei Dir waren die Frühjahrsnächte wohl kühler als bei mir aber Du wirst aufholen, da bin ich mir sicher. Willi


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2022)

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (17. Mai 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr ...
> 
> LG
> Helmut


Ich wünsche es Dir. Willi


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2022)

@Knipser,
es ist wirklich traumhaft schön bei Dir .


----------



## Marion412 (18. Mai 2022)

Und wieder zerfrisst mich der Neid beim Anblick dieser SeerosenBlätter  habe zwar auch schon 2 geöffnete Blüten aber höchstens 8 kleine Blätter .


----------



## BumbleBee (18. Mai 2022)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Und wieder zerfrisst mich der Neid beim Anblick dieser SeerosenBlätter  habe zwar auch schon 2 geöffnete Blüten aber höchstens 8 kleine Blätter .



Liebe Marion, wie heißt es so schön: Schlimmer geht immer. Schau mal hier, das hier ist ganz sicher aber mal ganz weit unten in der Skala:
(die hat noch nicht mal Blütenansätze!)
 

Und hier das untere Ende der Sakala:
 
(nein, nicht die Lichtnelke....das einsame Blatt im Ozean, rot, mittig im Bild. Noch nicht mal an der Oberfläche )


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2022)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> die hat noch nicht mal Blütenansätze!)


Hallo Jessica,
wie kommt meine Seerose in Deinen Teich ??


----------



## Knipser (18. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen!
Da sieht man immer wieder, was Frühjahrs-Temperaturen doch anrichten können - dem Einen Freud dem Anderen Leid, die Natur ist manchmal ungerecht. Im nächsten Jahr könnte es auch andersrum verlaufen. Willi


----------



## Marion412 (18. Mai 2022)

Mein Teich hat kuschelige 23 Grad.
War gerade Blätter zählen und es sind doch ein paar mehr und nachdem ich Jessica‘s traurige Seerose gesehen habe , doch wieder etwas aufgebaut.


----------



## BumbleBee (18. Mai 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo Jessica,
> wie kommt meine Seerose in Deinen Teich ??



Tja, liebe Anne,... als Gott "das blühende Leben" verteilt hat, waren unsere beiden Seerosen shoppen.


----------



## Knipser (18. Mai 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> @Knipser,
> es ist wirklich traumhaft schön bei Dir .


Anne, geht runter wie öl, Danke. Willi


----------



## Knipser (21. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
     Gut
    15:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (4. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
  __ Nelke im Wind
  Gaukler-u. Trollblumen
  Insel mit blühender __ Wasserkresse
  Erschöpfte Brieftaube die nach Wasser sucht und findet
15:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Anja W. (5. Juni 2022)

Willi, deine windige __ Nelke gefällt mir besonders gut!


----------



## Knipser (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
  __ Blutweiderich fängt an zu blühen
  __ Schwanenblume auch
  Jungfrosch sucht Wärme
 
12:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
16: geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (10. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
     
Vom gestrigen Regen ist der Teich randvoll. 13:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (11. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
  13:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (12. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
PH+O2 Messungen. Wasser wird immer wärmer + Sauerstoffdichte immer geringer - aber noch gut.
15:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (14. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
  12:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (15. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
    Bei den Seerosen im Filtergraben
gehts jetzt schlag auf schlag. 14:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
    __ Blutweiderich kommt in Schwung.
3000L Leitungswasser dem Teich Heute zugefügt, weil Gestern 2000L für Wässerung des Gartens aus dem 
Teich entnommen wurde, 1000L fehlten dem Teich durch Verdunstung. 12:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (17. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
Es ist sehr drückend, könnte Gewitter geben.
     
  Im Filtergraben. 13:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (18. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
Trotz Saharastaub unerträglich heiß.
     
    2 Kolben an einem Stiel.  
   
13:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
13:45 geschossen. Es tröpfelt. Willi


----------



## Knipser (20. Juni 2022)

Hallo!     
   
  Nach 29 Tagen muss die Filterrolle gewechselt werden.
12:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Schwülwarm. 13:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
PH+O2 Messungen, für Sommertemperaturen noch gut. 16:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (22. Juni 2022)

Hallo!   
      
Hitze ist wieder da. 13:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (23. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Unerträglich heiß, alles flüchtet sich ins Haus bei erträglichen 24°. 13:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> alles flüchtet sich ins Haus bei erträglichen 24°


Da würde ich mich auch ins Haus flüchten. 

Und die Heizung hochfahren. 
Dazu heißen    oder Kakao


----------



## Knipser (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
 
Es tröpfelt leicht. 8:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
  __ Canna   Canna indica setzt zur Blüte an.
     
Regen war nur für die Staubbindung. 15:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (25. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
__ Canna indica geht langsam auf. 9:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (25. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
  3 kleine Seefrösche auf einem Streich. Willi


----------



## Knipser (26. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
    __ Canna indica
  __ Eidechsenschwanz blüht. 7:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (26. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
    
PH+O2 Messungen. PH gut, O2 befriedigend. 16:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2022)

Servus Willi

Brauchts für Koi diese Meßwerte ?

Wenn es für Koi unabdingbar ist, ja dann sind Koi für mich Geschichte.
Könnte mir vorstellen für Koiteiche, wo der Koi im Mittelpunkt steht, ok.
Aber bei Naturteiche wo meist ein "gemischter" Besatz vorhanden ist, steht doch das Messen der Werte eher im Hintergrund. Außer man ist ein Freak, aber das geht doch am Naturteich-Gedanke vorbei. Klar die Gesundheit der Fische und Koi steht im Vordergrund, aber ich finde das ein bisserl übertrieben.
Hälts du die Meßwerte auch in einem Excel-Shit fest und machst Stastiken die die Veränderungen festhalten ?
Das wäre ja auch ein Hobby im Hobby ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (26. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Willi
> 
> Brauchts für Koi diese Meßwerte ?
> 
> ...


Helmut, auf keinen Fall brauchst Du auf Kois verzichten, Deine Wasserwerte sind doch akzeptabel außer Nitrit und das bekommst Du leicht im Griff mit einer guten Filterung mit Nitrobakterien von Oase oder einschlägige Teichgeschäfte beraten lassen. Bei Nitrat mach Dir keine Sorgen das brauchen Pflanzen. Giftig wird Nitrat erst ab 50-100 MgL diesen Wert erreichst Du nie. Wenn genügend Sauerstoff im Wasser vorhanden ist, bilden sich Nitrobakterien im ganzen Teich aus nebst Filteranlage. Wenn alles länger läuft brauchst Du kaum noch messen, höchstens aus Neugierde. Achte auf Karbonathärte weil die sich durch Regen verschieben kann ideal 8° dh, kein Problem bei Verschiebung von 6°-12°dh. Sorge für gute Lüftung und es läuft alles von selbst. Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 26. Juni 2022

Nachschlag Helmut, nein ich halte nichts im Excel-Shit fest, die Arbeit erspare ich mir. Willi


----------



## Knipser (27. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
      Regen in Sicht.
     
  Beim Füttern. 7:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## troll20 (27. Juni 2022)

Willi, das ist ja richtig kalt bei euch, müsst ihr schon Gas sparen das ihr die Heizung draußen runter gedreht habt


----------



## Knipser (27. Juni 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Willi, das ist ja richtig kalt bei euch, müsst ihr schon Gas sparen das ihr die Heizung draußen runter gedreht habt


Rene, was glaubst Du wie froh ich bin aber wir haben noch kein September. Einstige Sorge macht mir die Trockenheit, wir haben nur noch den Spritzschlauch in der Hand - natürlich aus dem Teich damit er nicht zum Misthaufen wird. Willi


----------



## Knipser (28. Juni 2022)

*Hallo Wetterfrösche!
     
     Canna indica. 8:30 geschossen. Willi*


----------



## Knipser (29. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
       
 7:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (29. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
      __ Reiher mit Abstand.
    Schafgabe im Schattendasein.
  Großer __ Rohrkolben mal anders. 17:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (30. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
    10:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (30. Juni 2022)

Hallo Regenbeschwörer!
Heute Abend hatten wir hier ein kleines Nebengewitter mit starkem Regen "1cm im Eimer" und starkem kurzen Sturm, ich dachte der haut alles platt.
      abziehendes Gewitter, regnet noch leicht.   Kein Schaden an Pflanzen. 20:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (1. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Etwas strubbelig vom gestrigen kurzen  Gewittersturm ist der __ Blutweiderich schon aber keine Schäden. Gott sei Dank hats mal geregnet "20mm im Eimer" 9:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (2. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
    9:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (3. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
  __ Schwanenblume. 7:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (4. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
    __ Eidechsenschwanz mit __ Canna.
    6:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. Juli 2022)

Servus!
     
    Füttern Heute-Morgen.
8:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (6. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
    7:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (6. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
  18:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (7. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
      Es tröpfelt.
    __ Nacktschnecken, mit mal treten sie in Massen auf nach Regen. Wer die frisst weiß ich nicht - Amseln vielleicht? 9:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Opa Graskop (7. Juli 2022)

Hau sie in den Teich. Mein Koi freuen sich über solche Leckereien.


----------



## Anja W. (7. Juli 2022)

Hallo Willi, 
die __ Schnecken sehen sehr spanisch aus... die frisst dann keiner, da sie ungenießbaren Schleim produzieren. Die Igel ignorieren sie und die Vögel probieren sie und lassen sie liegen. 
Also Koifutter.


----------



## Knipser (7. Juli 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Hau sie in den Teich. Mein Koi freuen sich über solche Leckereien.


Kriechen die nicht wieder aus dem Wasser? Willi


----------



## troll20 (7. Juli 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Kriechen die nicht wieder aus dem Wasser? Willi


Bei mir schwimmen die dann Kiel oben bis sie vom Skimmer gefressen werden. Meine Koi stehen halt nicht so auf die feine französische Küche. Dann lieber ein Steak. Das rauspoppeln aus dem Skimmerkorb ist dann immer eine sehr unangenehme Arbeit


----------



## Knipser (7. Juli 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Bei mir schwimmen die dann Kiel oben bis sie vom Skimmer gefressen werden. Meine Koi stehen halt nicht so auf die feine französische Küche. Dann lieber ein Steak. Das rauspoppeln aus dem Skimmerkorb ist dann immer eine sehr unangenehme Arbeit


Dass Franzosen Weinbergschnecken essen weiß ich aber diese doch wohl nicht, oder? Willi


----------



## Opa Graskop (7. Juli 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Kriechen die nicht wieder aus dem Wasser? Willi


Dazu haben sie bei mir keine Zeit.
Die Verweildauer im Teichwasser beträgt zirka 5 Sekunden. Probier es aus.


----------



## Knipser (7. Juli 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Dazu haben sie bei mir keine Zeit.
> Die Verweildauer im Teichwasser beträgt zirka 5 Sekunden. Probier es aus.


Ich habs getan, ca 20 Stück rein geworfen, weg waren sie, gute Idee. Willi


----------



## troll20 (7. Juli 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Dass Franzosen Weinbergschnecken essen weiß ich aber diese doch wohl nicht, oder? Willi


Essen die nicht alles was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist? Selbst den armen Fröschen werden die Beine gestohlen. Dazu auch noch das ganze Fisch Zeugs an Meeressalat.
Und wenn ich nur an die Zubereitung denke  ......


----------



## Knipser (7. Juli 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Essen die nicht alles was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist? Selbst den armen Fröschen werden die Beine gestohlen. Dazu auch noch das ganze Fisch Zeugs an Meeressalat.
> Und wenn ich nur an die Zubereitung denke  ......


Ehe man von den Froschschenkeln satt wird, müssen wohl zig __ Frösche herhalten. Gut dass mein Teich weit von der Grenze
liegt. Willi


----------



## Knipser (7. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
  18:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (8. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Eidechsenschanz blüht, __ Canna-Blüte im Hintergrund 8:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (8. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
          
  Hummeln + Bienen in Massen.   Jungfrösche.
13:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (9. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
  7:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (10. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
8:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (11. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
      grau in grau
  Pöstlingberg. 9:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (12. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Die hat doch bestimmt einen Namen, oder!? 6:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2022)

Servus Willi

Das ist eine __ Weinbergschnecke, würde ich meinen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (12. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Willi
> 
> Das ist eine __ Weinbergschnecke, würde ich meinen.
> 
> ...


Servus Helmut, gibts Weinbergschnecken auch gefleckt, ich kenne sie nur in Weis/grau?! Willi


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2022)

Servus Willi

Tante Gugl (Bilder) hat mir genau solche, wie du sie abgelichtet hast, als gefleckte __ Weinbergschnecke ausgespuckt.
Ein Beispiel: http://www.giesskanne.at/tipps/gefleckte-weinbergschnecke/

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (12. Juli 2022)

Servus Helmut, ich danke Dir für Deine Mühe, wieder was zugelernt, bis bald. Willi


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2022)

Gerne Willi ...

Hast schon einen neuen Testkoffer geordert ?
oder gibst dich jetzt auch mit den Teststreifen zufrieden ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (12. Juli 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Servus Helmut, ich danke Dir für Deine Mühe, wieder was zugelernt, bis bald. Willi


Helmut, im Moment ist mir der Testkoffer nicht so wichtig, noch habe ich von Sera Tröpfchen-Tests KH+NO2+JBL PRO-SCAN. Sauerstoff "O2" messe ich mit einem Gerät, Koffer kommt im Hebst wenn Sera aufgebraucht ist. Willi


----------



## Knipser (13. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
8:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (14. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
  9:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (15. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
  9:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (16. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Wegen der anhaltenden Trockenheit musste ich Gestern 3000L Leitungswasser dem Teich zugeben. Was ist, wenn Leitungswasser auch noch rationiert würde, mit Sicherheit wäre das der Todesstoß für viele Teiche - mag ich mir nicht ausdenken. Für mich währe das der Horror und den Tieren, Pflanzen, Gärten. 8:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2022)

Servus Willi

Leider wird es irgendwann dazu kommen, dass Wasser ein sehr kostbares Gut werden wird. 
Aber auch von den Energiekosten wird es dramatisch werden, außer wir haben ein PV-Anlage am Dach. Damit können wir unsere Haus & Teich-Technik, zumindest im Sommer, gut über die Runden bringen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (17. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Willi
> 
> Leider wird es irgendwann dazu kommen, dass Wasser ein sehr kostbares Gut werden wird.
> Aber auch von den Energiekosten wird es dramatisch werden, außer wir haben ein PV-Anlage am Dach. Damit können wir unsere Haus & Teich-Technik, zumindest im Sommer, gut über die Runden bringen.
> ...


Hallo Helmut, ich fange Dachwasser schon lange für den Teich auf - hilft aber nicht wenn es nicht regnet.  Hauseigentümer werden bestimmt eines Tages zu Solar oder Erdwärme, Wärmepumpe gezwungen - da bin ich mir ganz sicher. Hätte auch nichts dagegen, wenn der Staat mir ausreichend dabei helfen würde. Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 17. Juli 2022

Hallo!
     
  8:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (18. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
  8:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
    9:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (20. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
Hurra, mein Wasserstand ist wieder oben, Gestern musste ich mit Gartenbewässerung ca 3000L dem Teich aus der Leitung zufügen - praktisch, Wasserwechsel fast umsonst, wieder Geld für Jesus. Heute esse ich 2 Brötchen weniger, für den Himmel. brrr.
     
  8:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (21. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
      
  Regen? Wenig in der Nacht. 11:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (22. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
      Wolken für nichts.
    Hilfe, mein Teich wuchert zu, soll ich
oder soll ich nicht - Auslichten. Wäre auch zum Leid der vielen Insekten - wiederum, ich sehe meine Seerosen
im Filtergraben nicht mehr, schwere Entscheidung für mich. Was meint Ihr? 9:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Juli 2022)

Ich Lichte immer ma, aber nur mal hier eine Pflanze dann auf der Ecke.
Also immmer nur kleine Bereiche.
So eine Neoprenangelhose mit Filzsohlen Gummistiefel macht da echt Sinn.


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2022)

Servus Willi

Trotzdem das ich Anhänger von den Insekten und der Natur allgemein bin ... auslichten.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2022)

Wiiiiiilllllllllllllllllliiii !!!!!!! 

Alles Gut  ???

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (23. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Wiiiiiilllllllllllllllllliiii !!!!!!!
> 
> Alles Gut  ???
> 
> ...


Servus Helmut, ja ich lebe noch, zur Zeit bin ich sehr mit dem Teich beschäftigt. Gestern hab ich mit dem Auslichten angefangen - mache gleich noch ein paar Fotos, jetzt gehts erstmal weiter und das bei der Wärme, boah. Erstmal Pause.
  Haufen mit meinen Schweißtropfen geerntet, wird gleich noch gehäckselt. Willi


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2022)

Das ist schön ... man macht sich halt Sorgen ....

Ich lasse die Haufen noch mindestens eine Nacht am Teichrand liegen, daß die Larven und das Kleingetier sich wieder ins Wasser flüchten können.
Dieser Haufen liegt jetzt allerdings schon den 2.Tag. Wollte ich heute entsorgen.
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (23. Juli 2022)

Servus Allerseits!
     

      Seerosen können wieder durchatmen.

    Schnittgut wurde durch diesen Mäher geschreddert.   Weg ist der Haufen, der eine Nacht hier gelegen hat.
Jetzt noch ein  fertig. 16:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (24. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
7:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (25. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
      Gewitterluft.
      __ Spaltgriffel.
9:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (26. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
      Viel für nichts.
    11:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (27. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Hochstammhortensie. 9:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (28. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
      Schäfchenwolken.
In 110cm Tiefe.
  __ Schwanenblume, im Hintergrund __ Blutweiderich. 8:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (29. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
      Wie so oft+nix.    __ Canna in Samenbildung


----------



## Knipser (30. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
    11:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (31. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
10:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (1. Aug. 2022)

Servus!
      
  11:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (2. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
     
    Man merkts, es geht dem Herbst entgegen - helle Tage werden kürzer, Vogelstimmen verblassen, unsere Mauersegler haben schon den Abflug gemacht.
10:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (3. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
      unser Wetter
  9:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Aug. 2022)

Hi Willi,

womit kühlst Du denn dein Wasser

mein Teich hat mit 28 Grad wieder schöne Haltungstemperaturen für Diskus 

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (3. Aug. 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> womit kühlst Du denn dein Wasser
> 
> ...


Hi Frank, ich kühle nicht, ich beschatte ihn mit ringsum 1,50-3,00m hohen Pflanzen - nicht mehr lange, dann werden sie nach + nach eingekürzt. Tage werden schon kürzer, Mauersegler haben uns schon verlassen - der Herbst lauert schon obwohl es noch sehr heiß ist + das kurz vor 12:00.   Willi


----------



## Knipser (4. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Nur gut, dass sich die hochwachsenden Pflanzen an den noch guten Wassertemperaturen beteiligen. Am Aquarium im Haus siehts anders aus, da muss mit Eis nachgeholfen.
10:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
      nach etwas Regen.
  8:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (6. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  9:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (7. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
9:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (7. Aug. 2022)

PH+O2 Messungen. 12:00 Uhr. Willi


----------



## Knipser (7. Aug. 2022)

Hallo! Mein neuer Messkoffer
  Nitrit, NO2: 0,075mgL. Nitrat, NO3: 5mgL.
13:00 gemessen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2022)

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (7. Aug. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut


Helmut, ich grüße zurück, danke. Willi


----------



## Knipser (8. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
  In 110cm Tiefe.

   
11:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (9. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
      Luft sehr trocken.
  10:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (10. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
     
    
__ Spaltgriffel vermehrt sich in Richtung Herbst. 9:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (11. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
      blauer geht´s nicht.
    10:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (12. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
      Bilderbuchhimmel
ohne Spuren von Feuchtigkeit. 11:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (13. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
     
    13:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (14. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
     
    12:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (15. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
      Zustände wie im durstigen
Afrika, Natur leidet.
    __ Spaltgriffel macht sich ringsum breit. 12:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (16. Aug. 2022)

Hallo! 
     
  15:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (17. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Gewitterluft, 12:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
11:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (20. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
     
Heute Nacht etwas Regen, ca 5L m². 11:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (21. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
15:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (22. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Große + kleine __ Rohrkolben. 11:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (23. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Hitze wird wieder unerträglich. 14:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (24. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
     
    13:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (25. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Selbst die __ Brunnenkresse auf meiner Insel gibt sich geschlagen
vor der Hitze und wird zu Stroh. 15:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (26. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
      Angesagter Regen der
nie ankam.
  Dunkelrote Blätter __ Canna indika. 13:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## troll20 (26. Aug. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Angesagter Regen der
> nie ankam.


Kann ja auch nicht wenn ihr den alle zu mir schickt


----------



## Knipser (27. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
     
Langersehnter Regen der mal wieder uns veräppelt hat aber immer noch besser als einen vollgelaufenen Keller.
13:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (28. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
           
  Abgeschnittener + ausgestreuter __ Blutweiderich blüht wieder am Filtergraben.
 12:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (29. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Gesummse am __ Blutweiderich ist wieder wie Orgelmusik.
12:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (30. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
      
  14:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (31. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
     
13:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (1. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
      
      __ Canna wills nochmal wissen.
14:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (2. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Teichfreunde/innen!
     
     
14:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (3. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
      
  __ Blutweiderich blüht als wäre es Frühling.
14:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (4. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
      Durstiges Ruhrgebiet!
    Weit leuchtendes __ Blumenrohr ( __ Canna indica )
10:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Trotz Hitze sind die Sommertage doch schon gezählt.
15:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (6. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
      Nennt man Hochleistungssommer mit Dürre!
     
11:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (8. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Regensucher!
     
  Verneigung der Blüten im Regen.
Ja, es ist wahr, es regnet seit heute Nacht - voreilige Weihnachtsbescherung, dem Teich gefällts auch, Fische machen Saltos und man kann wieder durchatmen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (9. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
      
     
Es windet leicht. 10:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (10. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
     

  9:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (11. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
  Bisschen Wehmut war auch dabei aber es wächst ja noch bis November. 
ca 10:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (12. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
      
    Prächtiger Rhabarber gedüngt mit Filterschlamm vom Teich - essen darf man ihn jetzt nicht, erst im Frühjahr wenn er neu sprießt. 11:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (12. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
  Dieser Haufen liegt jetzt geschreddert hier  
Willi


----------



## axel120470 (12. Sep. 2022)

Wow, das gibt ordentlich Kompost.


----------



## Knipser (12. Sep. 2022)

Ja Axel, ich verteil alles auf die Randbeete und Vorgarten. Den Haufen den ich geschreddert habe war doppelt so groß wie auf dem Bild gezeigt. Jetzt bin ich erst mal KO. Willi


----------



## Knipser (13. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
Winter-Vorbereitung ist zum Teil getroffen. Bis November wächst wieder was nach. 13:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (14. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Wetterfrösche!
     
  Es regnet so leise vor sich hin. 11:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (15. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Ihr Teich-Garten-Lieblinge!

     

    Aber+aber Milliarden von Trübstoffen aus dem Teichwasser auch Flugalgen der Algenblüte + deren Sporen Verweildauer der Rolle 37 Tage. 14:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (16. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
      
   

  Tarnung ist seine Stärke. 11:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (17. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Allerseits!
      
    Abgestorbene Kresse-Insel formatiert sich neu.
11:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (18. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
      Es regnet.
  Ab Heute, friss die Hälfte. 9:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Herbst-Zeitlose!
      
  Man kann getrost die Heizung anschmeißen. 9:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
Ich habs mit dem Filtereinmotten zum Winter hin nicht so eilig, weil das Wasser doch noch weit über +8° hat und die Nitrobakter doch noch gut arbeiten + Pflanzen noch wachsen. Erst ab -3° Lufttemperatur wird der Filter für den Winter stillgelegt und das könnte sich bei uns bis Weihnachten hinziehen. Man solls nicht glauben wieviel Dreck sich bis dahin im Filter noch ansammelt. Bei mir im Ruhrgebiet sind die Winter nicht hart wie in den Bergen - ich wohne in 67m über Meereshöhe. Willi


----------



## Knipser (20. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
      
  Temperaturen gehen mächtig zurück aber bis zum wirklichen Winter ist es noch lang - im Ruhrgebiet erst Januar-Februar. 9:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (21. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Altweibersommer-Freunde!
      
    Werden immer träger beim Fressen.     Lüner Steinkohle-Kraftwerk stochert gegen die Gaskriese.
10:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (22. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
        Altweibersommer macht alle Ehre.
   Kurkuma die schon seit Mai am Teich blüht, musste ich wieder reinholen,
da die Nächte für ihr schon zu kühl wurden und bald in Winterruhe geht.
8:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (23. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
      Ruhiges Herbstwetter.
  Still ruht der See am 1. Herbsttag. 8:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (24. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
      
     
Gefressen wird noch gut aber nur noch die Hälfte gegeben, weil der starke Pflanzenwuchs nachlässt und die Nitrifizierung nachlässt. 11:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (25. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Kraftwerkswolken ostwindbedingt.
    Wir geben noch nicht auf. 9:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (25. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
     
18:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (26. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  8:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (27. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
     
    Mit Hunger sind sie noch dabei.
12:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (28. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
      Was der wohl unter den Wolken heute Morgen bei mir gesucht hat?
  Wir warten auf den Altweiber-Sommer. 10:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (28. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!     
  17:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (29. Sep. 2022)

Hallo,     
  Wo bleibt der Altweiber-Sommer? 7:45 geschossen. Willi
 guten Morgen!


----------



## Knipser (29. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
      
  Wir hatten heute Mittag 20°. 18:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (30. Sep. 2022)

Guten Morgen.
     
  7:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (1. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
      kurz, heftig.
  8:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (2. Okt. 2022)

Guten Morgen!
      eintretende Ruhe
nach starkem Wind.
  Ich staune, bei diesen Temperaturen ist die Fresslust immer noch gegeben.
8:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (3. Okt. 2022)

Ein Hallo an alle vereinigten Teichfreunde!
      
    Trollblume meint der Altweibersommer kommt noch. 9:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (4. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
     
    Kanna meint auch, goldenen Oktober
muss ich noch erleben. 9:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
      Altweibersommer? Pfff! 
Na ja, wenigstens nicht kalt.
  12:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (6. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
      
  Seerosenblättervergilben langsam. 8:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (6. Okt. 2022)

Hallo heute Nachmittag!
Einfach traumhaftes Wetter.
     
    Sie wollen Futter wie im Sommer - da mache ich mal eine Ausnahme. 14:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (7. Okt. 2022)

Hallo, guten Morgen!
     
  __ Reiher meint, so einen hässlichen Teich mit Fallstricken, kann man nie trauen.
8:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (8. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
      Nach etwas Regen.
  Gestern noch Knospe, Heute öffnet sich die Kanna.
  Auch die Wärme kann den Herbst nicht leugnen.
10:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (8. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
Da das Wetter sich heute etwas geändert hat, berichte ich zum 2. mal.
     
  17:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (9. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
     
Auch den Wassertemperaturen gehts am Kragen, weil die Nächte doch länger werden.
9:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (9. Okt. 2022)

Hallo Teich-Motivsucher! 
     
  Komisch, Heute waren sie sehr scheu, vielleicht wegen dem kühleren Wasser, ich weiß es nicht.
Ein 2cm Knirps, den ich gern mit drauf gehabt hätte, sprang einfach weg.
12:45 geschossen. Will


----------



## Knipser (10. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
      Himmel mit Luftverschmutzung, ja ich weiß, das meiste ist Wasserdampf die uns immer mehr die Sonne nimmt. Da saßen auch bestimmt einige Heuchler drinnen.
  Filtergraben-Rücklauf in den Teich. 9:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (11. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
      NO Wind
    Ich bin gespannt, ob die Knospe der Trollblume in dieser Woche noch aufgeht. 8:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (11. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
     
Mancher Hochsommertag kann sich hinter diese Tages-Temperatur verstecken und es soll bis Ultimo so weitergehen.
16:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (12. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
     

  Auch der Oktober-Sommer kann den nächtlichen Abwärtstrend der Temperatur nicht hinwegtäuschen. 8:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (12. Okt. 2022)

Servus Willi

Bei Euch ist aber schon schön frisch nächtens ... 4°C sind nicht ohne. Bei mir ists immer noch zweistellig. Heute waren es wieder 12,4°C am morgen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (12. Okt. 2022)

Moin Helmut!
Da gebe ich Dir recht aber mit Frost haben wir es nicht so, weil Nordsee-Nähe. Die nächtlichen Temperaturunterschiede zwischen uns, mögen wohl durch die Breitengrade zustande kommen wo wir uns befinden. Ich z.b.s. befinde mich bei 51,62° Breite, 7,40° Länge. Meine Winter sind bestimmt milder als Deine und das liegt an der Meereshöhe wo man wohnt.
67m über den Meeresspiegel wohne ich Du wohnst bestimmt höher. schönen Tag noch. Willi


----------



## Knipser (13. Okt. 2022)

Moin!
     
In 110cm Tiefe
  An den Seerosen-Blättern sieht man, dass es doch Herbst ist.
7:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (13. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
PH + O² Messungen, heute Morgen um 8:30
     
 Entschuldigt bitte die nicht immer klaren Aufnahmen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (14. Okt. 2022)

Moin!
      Fisel-Regen
  Scheinbar liebt Kanna den Herbst, sie wird immer prächtiger.
  Scheinbar mögen sie die Temperaturen noch.
8:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (15. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
      
  Für die Jahreszeit doch sehr mild - gut so, weil Winterhalbjahr nicht so lang erscheint.  7:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (16. Okt. 2022)

Moin!
Frühling zur falschen Jahreszeit.
     
    7:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (17. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  ....und das mitten im Oktober - von mir aus kann es so bleiben.
9:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (18. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Frühlingserwachen der Sumpf-Dotterblume.
9:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Okt. 2022)

nach Nebel.
    gut getarnt.
12:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (20. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Durch die Sommerhitze Verdorrte Kresse, erholt sich wieder.    12:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (21. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Zu allem Überdruss fängt jetzt auch noch das Laub von den Bäumen zu rieseln - und das bei COVID 19 Infektion. 14:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## axel120470 (21. Okt. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> und das bei COVID 19 Infektion


Gute Besserung Willi. Hab ich auch gerade hinter mir


----------



## Knipser (21. Okt. 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Willi. Hab ich auch gerade hinter mir


Danke Axel.  Wie lange haste gebraucht? Willi


----------



## Digicat (21. Okt. 2022)

Auch von mir ... hoffentlich gehts bald ohne jegliche Nachwehen   vorüber ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (21. Okt. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Auch von mir ... hoffentlich gehts bald ohne jegliche Nachwehen   vorüber ...
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut


Helmut ich bin in guter ärztlicher Versorgung - Gott sei Dank bin ich 3x vorgeimpft, da sind die Symptome nicht so krass aber gut gehts mir trotzdem nicht. Willi


----------



## axel120470 (21. Okt. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Danke Axel. Wie lange haste gebraucht? Willi


8Tage. Dann war ich negativ. Das war am Mittwoch. Aber ich hab noch extremen Husten und fast keine Stimme. Meine Frau hat 5 Tage gebraucht . Aber ebenfalls noch Husten.


----------



## Digicat (21. Okt. 2022)

Die blöden Nachwehen ... 

Hoffentlich seids das bald los und ohne weitere ....

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (22. Okt. 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> 8Tage. Dann war ich negativ. Das war am Mittwoch. Aber ich hab noch extremen Husten und fast keine Stimme. Meine Frau hat 5 Tage gebraucht . Aber ebenfalls noch Husten.


Axel, gut zu hören, dass das Ganze nicht so lange dauert. Willi


----------



## axel120470 (22. Okt. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Axel, gut zu hören, dass das Ganze nicht so lange dauert. Willi


Wenn da nur nicht die Nachwehen wären Willi. Ich bin immer noch nicht richtig fit


----------



## Knipser (22. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
Hallo!     
  11:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (23. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Winter in diesem Jahr könnte sehr nachtragend werden - wie immer
bei solchen Herbsttemperaturen. 10:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (24. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
     
Mal Regen mal Sonne. 14:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (25. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
      
    Ein Sommer der einfach nicht zu Ende gehen will - hoffentlich kein Gegengewicht für einen starken kalten Winter. 12:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (26. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
     
10:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (27. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
     
      __ Nelkenwurz mit Läusen am Stiel - ist schon merkwürdig dieser Altweibersommer. Ca 11:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (28. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
     
    11:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (29. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
     

Blühende Reste die noch nicht aufgeben wollen.

  __ Canna indica

  Lobelie
  die gute alte Trollblume
12:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (30. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
     
9:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (31. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
      Saharastaub kann auch verdunkeln.
  Grünzeug schmeckt mir noch solange es kein Frost gibt.
12:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (1. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
     
West-Wind tut sich leicht auf. 9:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (2. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
     
12:00 geschossen. Wenn wir mal den ganzen Weihnachtstrubel + Sylvesterkram hinter uns haben, 
ist der Frühling in greifbarer Nähe mit seinen Reizen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (3. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
      West
  Süd-Ost
    Hunger ist noch reichlich vorhanden, wenn geboten wird. 13:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (4. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
     
    14:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Wunderschöne offene Herbsttage alles wirkt golden nur die Nächte werden kühler und Kois sind nicht mehr so hungrig - die letzten warmen Sonnenstrahlen scheinen wohl jetzt zu Ende zu gehen. Was solls, Frühling 2023 ist auch nicht mehr weit. 11:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (6. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
      
    Auch er muss jetzt Haare lassen.
12:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (7. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
     
    Futter nur noch in maßvollen
Gaben ( 30-60g Tag ) bis 8° Wassertemperatur. 12:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (8. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
      
  12:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (9. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
     
    Fliegende Drogenkontrolleure
an meinem Teich? 12:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (10. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
     
13:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (11. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Da die Nächte doch schon länger als die Tage sind und die Lichtintensität nachlässt, gehts jetzt vielen Teichpflanzen an den Kragen + werden braun. Da wir in diesem Jahr noch keinen Frost hatten und ungewöhnlich warm ist, hält sich noch einiges - willkommen Energiesparen. 14:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (12. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
      
  12:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (13. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
      Traumwetter, nur die Nächte werden merklich kühler - man siehts an den Wassertemperaturen.
  __ Sumpfdotterblume hat noch nicht gemerkt, dass wir schon im Winterhalbjahr sind. 11:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (14. Nov. 2022)

Ein Hallo für alle Herbstliebhaber!
     
Nach erstem leichten Nachtfrost
    11:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (15. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
     
Jetzt gehts den Herbstsommer an den Kragen, langsam wird sich jetzt bei uns das Ruhrgebiets-Weihnachtswetter einstellen 8°, Winter kommt erst Februar-März. 13:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (16. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
     
      Fresslust ist noch ungebrochen aber sie bekommen weit weniger als Sommerration, weil sie sich doch weniger bewegen. 12:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (17. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Durch starken nächtlichen Regen, musste ich vom Teich Wasser ablassen, Ca 1000 Liter. 11:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (18. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Zum Fressen gehts auch mal in die Tiefe ( hier 0,95m ). 11:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
     
15:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (20. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
      West-
  Ost-Richtung   8:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (21. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  ...grauenhaftes Wetter. 10:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (22. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Sieht in der Früh nach wiederkehrenden Herbstsommer aus. 10:00 geschossen.
Willi


----------



## Knipser (23. Nov. 2022)

Hallo Sonnenanbeter!
      Hier habe ich den Eindruck, es ist Frühling, obwohl er noch in der Ferne liegt.
  Noch futtersuchende Hungerleider.   Sichtbarer Grund 95cm. 10:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (24. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
      es werde Licht.
  Heute mal 1ne Handvoll Futter geworfen. 10:45 geschossen. Willi  Zum Abholen verkäuflich


----------



## Knipser (25. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
      West
  8:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (25. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
        17:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (26. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!      
  14:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (27. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
      
  10:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (28. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
     grau in grau
    Futtersuchende Meute aber Trog bleibt leer. 11:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (29. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
          Mitesser am Grund (95cm tief) bei der Störfütterung. 11:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (30. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Nicht ganz gut gelungene Aufnahme, man muss  schon genau hinsehen um den 80cm Stör auf dem Grund zu sehen aber mit einem guten Monitor gehts. 11:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (1. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
     
Leichter kalter Ostwind macht sich bemerkbar. 10:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (2. Dez. 2022)

Hallo Ofenkriecher!
 
Ich und mein lieber Hund haben uns bei dem nasskalten Ostwind-Wetter hinter den Ofen verkrochen.
  Bei 5° springt die Teichheizung an.  
  Ein paar Kirschbaumblätter lasse ich im Teich verrotten, für die Entsorgung sind die Flusskrebse + Wimpel-Karpfen zuständig. 12:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (3. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
      kalter Ostwind, nichts für Ofenliebhaber wie ich.
  Hungerleider in Lauerstellung. 12:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## troll20 (3. Dez. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> kalter Ostwind


Ja Sorry, aber irgendwie muss uns ja warm werden. Also pusten wir die noch kältere Sibirische Frost Luft mit unseren Grippevieren zu euch weiter. 
Was mir dabei so auffällt 
zu Zeiten von Smog und co. hatten wir weniger Grippe......


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Dez. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ja Sorry, aber irgendwie muss uns ja warm werden. Also pusten wir die noch kältere Sibirische Frost Luft mit unseren Grippevieren zu euch weiter.
> Was mir dabei so auffällt
> zu Zeiten von Smog und co. hatten wir weniger Grippe......


Du liegst doch isoliert und Kaffee trinkend in deiner 26°C warmen Höhle, da hat die Grippe keine Chance.


----------



## Knipser (4. Dez. 2022)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Du liegst doch isoliert und Kaffee trinkend in deiner 26°C warmen Höhle, da hat die Grippe keine Chance.


Roland, wehe wenn Rene aus der 26° Höhle zum Teich geht, ist er mit Grippe infiziert bei Immunschwäche sogar Korona gefährdet. Willi


----------



## Knipser (4. Dez. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ja Sorry, aber irgendwie muss uns ja warm werden. Also pusten wir die noch kältere Sibirische Frost Luft mit unseren Grippevieren zu euch weiter.
> Was mir dabei so auffällt
> zu Zeiten von Smog und co. hatten wir weniger Grippe......


Keine Sorge, Deine Grippevieren kannst behalten - Vitamin C ist mein Favorit. Also Schuss im Ofen. Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 4. Dez. 2022

Hallo!
      Vitamin C Wetter. 8:45 geschossen. Will


----------



## troll20 (4. Dez. 2022)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> in deiner 26°C warmen Höhle


Soll ich etwa erfrieren?
Hier sind es knappe 36°, halt Wohlfühltemperatur.


----------



## Knipser (5. Dez. 2022)

Hallo Ostwind-Schicker!
     
  Ich kanns nicht glauben und das vor Nikolaus, im nördlichen Ruhrgebiet schon selten. Jede Wette, heute Mittag ist der Spuk vorbei, schade, schade - kann man auch als Grippewetter bezeichnen. Was solls,, wir Norddeutschen haben noch den  mit Schuss bei zu viel auch Umwerfer genannt. 9:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (5. Dez. 2022)

Ein Jahrhundert-Ereignis ... ich kann es nicht glauben, beim Willi liegt Puderzucker ... dafür taut es bei uns alles weg.

Ich freue mich für Dich und die Region.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (6. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Schnee war Gestern kann ruhig so bleiben - keine Lust um Winterreifen auf zu ziehen. 14:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (7. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
In 110cm Teich-Tiefe
  5,4°; Ich hoffe man kanns erkennen.  
   
  Kältegeschützter + beheizter Filter hat den Winterbetrieb aufgenommen. 10:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (8. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
  Teich geheizt bis 5,4°     Heute meint es der Regengott Thor (Donar) besonders gut mit meinem Teich, muss 1000LWasser ablassen   12:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (9. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
     
Beheizter Teich bei 5,3°
   
__ Nelkenwurz schlägt wieder aus. 11:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## moritz_hauser (9. Dez. 2022)

Erster Schnee bei mir. Ich will jetzt auch 36 Grad.


troll20 schrieb:


> Soll ich etwa erfrieren?
> Hier sind es knappe 36°, halt Wohlfühltemperatur.


----------



## Knipser (10. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
      trüb
In 110cm Teichtiefe 5,1° schlecht erkennbar. 
  Teich nicht zugefroren bei Nachttemperatur: -2°.
11:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (11. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
      0 Niederschlag
Mit Heizen, 5,2° Wassertemperatur
  Störfutter-Mitesser
  Unermüdliche __ Nelkenwurz machen wohl -3° Nachttemperaturen nichts aus. 13:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (12. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
     
Teichwasser in 110cm Tiefe 5,3°
  Futtersucherbande. 11:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (13. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
     
Teichwasser in 110cm Tiefe 4,8° mit Heizen


  8:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (14. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
     
5,4° mit Heizen
    -8° warens heute Nacht
10:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (15. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
     
Teichwasser in 110cm Tiefe 4,9°, -9° hatten wir heute Nacht.
     
14:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (16. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
       
Wasser in 110cm Tiefe 4,1° mit Heizen. Luft heute Nacht -10°.                                  Ränder gefrieren bei den Nachttemperature langsam zu.
9:20 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (17. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
     
Durch die sehr sehr kalten Nächte unter 10 Minus ist das Teichwasser in 110cm Tiefe bei mir auf
3,8° gefallen trotz Heizen. 10:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (18. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
     
Bei den Teichwasser-Temperaturen ist durch die Abschaltungen der 2 Luftsprudelanlagen wieder gestiegen von 3,3° auf 4,1° in 110cm Tiefe und Heizen, trotz wachsender Eisdecke.
    12:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (18. Dez. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Anhang anzeigen 266349 Anhang anzeigen 266351 Anhang anzeigen 266353
> Bei den Teichwasser-Temperaturen ist durch die Abschaltungen der 2 Luftsprudelanlagen wieder gestiegen von 3,3° auf 4,1° in 110cm Tiefe und Heizen, trotz wachsender Eisdecke.
> Anhang anzeigen 266352 Anhang anzeigen 266350 12:00 geschossen. Willi


Helmut, danke für Dein Denkanstoß, Wassertemperatur in der Tiefe steigt Wieder und die Eisdecke schmilzt wieder trotz -1° Luft.
  15:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
     
Teichwasser 4° in 110cm Tiefe. Während der Nacht hat sich auf der 2cm dicken Eischicht eine 1cm dicken Regenwasser-Schicht gebildet. Ich glaube, deswegen gehen erstmal die Wassertemperaturen nur zögerlich nach oben trotz 2,1kw Heizen - bis die Eisdecke verschwunden ist wirds wohl 1 - 2 Tage dauern, solange müssen wir uns mit dem Effekt der Heizung gedulden müssen.
    Fische sieht man sogar durch
die Wasser-Eisschicht. 10:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (20. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
      Es grünt so grün bald wie in Spaniens Süden
      Gänsemarschtruppe wird wieder munter. Eis unterm Wasserspiegel hat sich verabschiedet.
10:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (21. Dez. 2022)

Hallo Weihnachtswetter-Freunde.
In Moment, Temperaturmäßig könnte schon Frühling sein aber leider haben wir oder zur Freude den Winter noch vor uns - nicht jeder mag ihn ich auch nicht.
     Zumindest ist es ungewöhnlich warm - zu regnen hat es aufgehört und mein Teich will überlaufen.
 
  Filtergraben in Herbststimmung. 10:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (21. Dez. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Weihnachtswetter-Freunde.
> In Moment, Temperaturmäßig könnte schon Frühling sein aber leider haben wir oder zur Freude den Winter noch vor uns - nicht jeder mag ihn ich auch nicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 266411 Anhang anzeigen 266408 Anhang anzeigen 266409Zumindest ist es ungewöhnlich warm - zu regnen hat es aufgehört und mein Teich will überlaufen.
> Anhang anzeigen 266412
> Anhang anzeigen 266410 Filtergraben in Herbststimmung. 10:15 geschossen. Willi


Eine Abendmessung offenbart doch ungewöhnliche Wärme für die Jahreszeit. Vor 3 Stunden warens noch 12° und es soll noch wärmer werden.
     
  16:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (22. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
     
   Nach Regen musste ich wieder Wasser vom Teich ablassen sonst will er überlaufen. 10:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (23. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!  Wetter fährt Stromsparmodus.      1-2 x in der Woche gibt es 1ne Hand voll Störfutter so dass sie bei der Witterung nicht verhungern.
  Mein neues Spielzeug auf dem Hof, 400 Watt.
1345 geschossen. 
  Wird noch aus dem netz geladen weil keine Sonne.

Willi


----------



## Knipser (24. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
         Um 11:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (25. Dez. 2022)

Frohe Weihnachten

     

es regnet, muss Wasser ablassen. Um 13:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (26. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
      Sonne im
Wechsel, Wolken in Überzahl Solar bringt bei mir nur wenig, 0-180w bei einem 400w Panel. 11:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (27. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  10:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (28. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Die Wasserscheue trinkt nur, Kois mögen sie aber. Selbst nach Regen ist es immer noch grau in Grau. 15:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
    Heute mal später, 18:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (30. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
       
  Sehr SW windig und sieht wieder nach Regen aus
- nichts für den Solarspeicher. 12:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## troll20 (30. Dez. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> nichts für den Solarspeicher


Du sollst doch nicht die Sonne speichern für den nächsten Sommer. Lass sie bitte wieder raus und speicher nur den Strom den sie dir dann über die Photovoltaik schenkt    
Gesunden Rutsch ins neue Jahr, noch schnell da gelassen.


----------



## Knipser (31. Dez. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Du sollst doch nicht die Sonne speichern für den nächsten Sommer. Lass sie bitte wieder raus und speicher nur den Strom den sie dir dann über die Photovoltaik schenkt
> Gesunden Rutsch ins neue Jahr, noch schnell da gelassen.


Hallo Rene. Das bisschen Strom was meine Anlage in den letzten Tagen gespeichert hatte, ist vom Fernseher wieder gefressen worden. Auch ich wünsche Dir einen guten fröhlichen Start ins neue Jahr und nicht dass es nur dabei bleibt.Willi


----------



## Knipser (31. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!
       Auch an den Wolken kann man erkennen, dass es hier sehr stürmisch ist, was nicht Niet + Nagel fest gemacht ist, fliegt durch die Gegend    
Allen einen guten Rutsch und nicht zu viel  10:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (1. Jan. 2023)

Hallo!     
  Deutschland wandert mit den Temperaturen aus, nach Afrika - hatten wir schon mal in der tropischen Inkohlungszeit. 10:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (2. Jan. 2023)

Hallo!

     

  Trotz Fresslust bei den Temperaturen, wird nur mäßig gefüttert, 1-2 Handvoll die Woche muss reichen. 11:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (3. Jan. 2023)

Hallo!
     
  Auf und ab Wetter. 12:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (4. Jan. 2023)

Hallo!
     
  Es regnet leicht mit starkem SW Wind. 11:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (4. Jan. 2023)

Hallo!     
  Mond mit Wolkenvorhang am frühen Abend. 17:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. Jan. 2023)

Hallo!
     
  13:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (Freitag um 14:06)

Hallo!
      
  Bei den Temperaturen habe ich 5L Kanne Fermentgetreide ( flüssig ) in den Teich geschüttet. 13:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (Samstag um 12:08)

Hallöchen! 
     
    Es blubbert wieder bei 9,2° Wassertemperatur, + 11° Luft. 11:30 geschossen. Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: Samstag um 12:46

Hallo!
Meine O² + PH Messungen
     
12:15 Geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (Sonntag um 13:15)

Hallo!
      langsam zieht es sich wieder zu.
    
  Voltaikanlage ist am Hausstrom angeschlossen und soll hauptsächlich den Teich und Fernseher mit Strom versorgen. 12:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (Sonntag um 18:49)

Knipser schrieb:


> Voltaikanlage ist am Hausstrom angeschlossen und soll hauptsächlich den Teich und Fernseher mit Strom versorgen.


Mit Speicher ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (Sonntag um 19:43)

Digicat schrieb:


> Mit Speicher ?
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut ja, mit 3600 Watt Speicher, werde ihn wahrscheinlich noch verdoppeln, mal sehen - noch steht die Sonne sehr flach.   Kurzzeitige Ausbeute noch sehr gering ,es floss mal 200 - 300w bei 2x400w Paneelen  Willi




	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: Sonntag um 20:36



Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Anhang anzeigen 266653 Anhang anzeigen 266652 Anhang anzeigen 266654 langsam zieht es sich wieder zu.
> Anhang anzeigen 266648 Anhang anzeigen 266651
> Anhang anzeigen 266650 Voltaikanlage ist am Hausstrom angeschlossen und soll hauptsächlich den Teich und Fernseher mit Strom versorgen. 12:45 geschossen. Willi


Hallo, an diesem Zwischen-Sicherungskasten hängt mein Voltaikspeicher für die untere Etage. Willi


----------



## Knipser (Montag um 12:15)

Hallo!
     
  Sonne macht sich rar + es tröpfelt. 12:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (Dienstag um 13:37)

Hallo!
     
  IN den nächsten Tagen sind wieder schwere Stürme angesagt.
Sobald die Temperaturen es zulassen wird hier der Filtergraben wieder entschlammt. 13:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (Gestern um 11:33)

Hallo zusammen!
     
  Nach Regen. 11:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (Heute um 13:17)

Hallo!
     
Was man hier auf den Bildern leider nicht sehen kann ist, dass es stürmt; 50 - 100 km/h + Regen Regen Regen so, dass der Teich wieder überlaufen will. Ich muss aber dabei sagen, leite Wasser vom Dach ein - 2000L werde ich vom Teich ablassen, kann man auch als kleines Wasserwechsel bezeichnen + einiges soll noch von Oben kommen laut Vorhersage.
  12:45 geschossen. Willi


----------

